# Mein Holzcase im Hocker (reloaded)



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*Zum neuesten Update geht es hier entlang: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/14908-mein-holzcase-im-hocker-reloaded-31.html*

Da ich das Ganze nochmal überarbeitet habe sollt ihr natürlich auch den Link zum Beginn der Überarbeitung hier finden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/14908-mein-holzcase-im-hocker-reloaded-12.html

Dann braucht ihr euch nicht durch die ersten 11 Seiten wälzen 

MfG

Moin moin, mal wieder!
Da ich ja nun bald mit dem Abitur durch bin und dann fast 3 Monate Leerlauf habe, hab ich mir für die Zeit vorgenommen ein Holzcase zu bauen, was mir alle Freiheiten bei der Positionierung der Komponenten lässt 
Nun wollte ich hier mal die Frage über Erfahrungen reistellen und auch über Tipps und Tricks wäre ich sehr erfreut  
Auch über das zu verwendende Holz, möglichst leicht, aber stabil, und Hinweise zu EMV-Abschirmung (ich kenn den Thread  suche aber noch Alternativen der Abschirmung) würd ich mich freuen. 

MfG


----------



## SkastYX (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Als material würde ich Spanplatten und Multiplex nehmen und die dann mit Alu-Leisten stebilisieren.
Bei der Abschrimung kannst du Theoretisch ein einfaches, dünnes Drahtgeflecht aus dem Baumarkt nehmen und das von innen an's Holz kleben, aber auch hier gilt, jeder reagiert unterschiedlich auf die Strahlung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

also ich hab als material ikeas pressholz genommen  -> siehe hier
und dann auf der Seite wo das Mainboard ist als unterlage Ein Metallblech genommen und dort die Abschiermung hinzukriegen, auf den anderen seiten sollte sich eigentlich Alufolie befinden, die leider wieder abgegangen ist... aber die rückblende wollte ich eh nochmal neu machen somit...^^ aber ich schweife ab...

also unter das Mainboard würde ich trotz des recht stabilen ikea materials noch ein metallblech machen, sicher ist sicher... und sonst sollte alufolie aber dicke reichen und für nen netten blick sorgen^


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hmmm... joa, ich hatte so an ca. 1cm dickes MDF gedacht... und beim Drahtgeflecht vllt auch an Abschirmlack von Conrad oder die Mesh-Gitte von Caseking, weil ja auch ein Window in das Case soll  Ma sehn, vllt auch Alu-Folie, wobei ich da doch Angst vor hab, dass es duch Falten shice aussieht. 
Unter das Mainboard wollt ich eh nen alten Mainboardschlitten packen  

*@ Las_Bushus*
Wie schwer ist dein Case denn bzw. das Holz?


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

eh habs noch nicht auf die wage gestellt aber ich finds wesentlich leichter als rechner in konventionellen gehäusen, abgesehen vom bequemlichkeitsfaktor^^ so ein angewärmter hocker rockt einfach  wobei ich ja überlege (was heißt überlegen, ich sammel das geld^^) das ding mit ner wakü zu bestücken um die hw leiser zu kühlen... und nicht mehr so viele nervig große lüfter im inneren unterbringen zu müssen.... die auch noch krach machen könnten^^
vielleicht wird die hinterseite dann mit nem großen radiator versetzt und gut ist  aber erstmal den geldbeutel füllen^^

ja grund werte des hockers stehen ja auf ikea.de  und der name vom hocker steht auch da...


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Achso! Du hast das Ding *in* den Hocker gebaut! 
Hab das beim ersten Betrachten der Bilder nicht gesehen  Is ja auf Lans bestimmt praktisch 
Kann ja sein, dass ich zu blind bin, aber ich find den Namen nicht von dem Hocker


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Solsta Pällbo
Jener Welcher
Ich hab nurnoch nicht den Überzug zurechtgebastelt...


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ahhh... der hat ja auch noch passende Maße für ein ATX-Board  An so einen Würfel hatte ich in etwa auch gedacht  Nur wollt ich noch n bissl mehr Platz haben für ne Wakü und so, also wird mein Case n bissl größer 
Ist der denn leicht transportabel oder haste Angst bzw. Probs den zu heben?


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

der passt leider nicht ganz für atx, wie man vielleicht sieht ist bei version 1.2 (die weniger staubanfällig ist) etwas erweitert worden, da der wirkliche innenraum nur 30cm hoch ist, musste ich die füße noch etwas verlängern...
heben o.ä. ist kein prob da das alles richtig festgeschraubt ist =P (mein Akkuschrauber hat sich daran schon beweisen dürfen^^) naja und mir fehlte jetzt bei v.1.2 die idee wo das dvd-laufwerk hinsollte, somit ist es zurzeit an die rechte seite verbannt... =/ aber sonst fetzt es, und ich werd mal schauen vielleicht passt auch noch die wakü rein  aber wie gesagt da muss ich noch sammeln^^... vielleicht mach ich dann auch mal ein tagebuch dazu


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format müsste eig. passen, vllt wenn mans hinlegt  
Wie gesagt, ich befind mich noch in der Planungsphase... und für ne Wakü sammel ich auch noch XD mit heben meinte ich eig. nich, ob es geht, sondern vom Gewicht her  aktuell hab ich 22kg zu heben und wollte das doch as far as possible reduzieren (mein armer Rücken  )


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

also ich hab wie gesagt keine ahnung wie schwer es genau ist, aber es ist wie gesagt wesentlich leichter als normale gehäuse


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Najoa, dann will ich mir mal Gedanken über Aufbau etc. machen  das soll ja auch noch n bissl nach was aussehen, wenn man damit zur LAN geht   
Ich hab so an das hier gedacht. Macht bestimmt ordentlich was her, wenn man sowas ins Case baut  Fragt sich bloß, ob man das anderswo her billiger bekommt


----------



## kingminos (15. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hi
Hier wird ja wenn ich es richtig überflogen habe, ne Menge von Pressholz geredet. Ist natürlich eine billige Lösung aber wenn du willst das das Gehäuse was her macht würde ich MassivHolz nehmen. Kannst du dir auch in Baumärkten schonmal in Form schneiden lassen und dann anschließend mit Holzdübeln ordentlich verleimen. Danach richtig gut schleifen und dann schöne Lasur drüber. Ich denke da hast du mehr von als wenn du Pressholz nimmst.
Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Hätte lieber ein paar Astlöcher die auch nach Holz aussehen als Presszeug.

Bezüglich der Holzwahl würde ich mich vernünftig beraten lassen denn einiges ist recht weich und gibt schnell macken und hartes Holz ist natürlich schwieriger zu bearbeiten und natürlich dementsprechend schwerer.

Kannst ja auch mal gucken ob du nicht nen Tischler/Schreiner kennst der hilft dir sicher gern, denn nicht jeder hat Bandsäge/ Fräse/ Dekopiersäge/ Bandschleifer/ Exzenterschleifer etc zu Hause


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hmm... joa, magst wohl richtig liegen 
Massivholz sieht definitiv besser aus, das weiß ich, allerdings gibts da so kleine Problemchen: 
1. Massivholz ist, wie du selbst sagst, schwerer
2. Oft verzieht es sich noch (stark), was ich nicht haben möchte
3. es wird ohnehin lackiert, deshalb auch meine Airbrush-Frage an Butterkneter, auf die du geantwortet hast 
Im Übrigen wurde mir MDF vom Tischler empfohlen, da es sich nicht so verzieht 
Ich werd mich aber nochmal genauer erkundigen, noch ist nichts final  

Außerdem möchte ich so viel es geht selbst machen ohne fremde Hilfe eines Profis. 
Viele Dinge kann ich mir mit Sicherheit leihen, Stichsäge, Pfeile, Bohrer hab ich hier, nen Dremel schaff ich mir noch an.  

Ach ja: bevor jetzt die Frage kommt, warum ich mir ein Case aus Holz bauen will um es danach zu lackieren, will ich nur sagen, dass ich so meine Freiheiten habe und nicht 150 für ein Case ausgebe, was mir noch nicht so gefällt, wie ichs haben möchte. 

MfG


----------



## kingminos (16. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Naja wenn du es lacken willst dann ist es verständlich das du auf Presspappe zurückgreifst 

Hartes Holz verzieht sich nicht so viel . Jedes Naturmaterial arbeitet.

Und bezüglich der fremden Hilfe. Naja ist halt persönliche Meinung aber ich hätte lieber ne gerade Kante die mit ner Vernünftigen Säge gemacht ist als fünf Wellen an der Seite. Ansichts Sache und du wirst noch soviel schleifen das ich mir nicht überlegen würde mir das passend sägen zu lassen .

Denk dran das du vernünftig lackst


----------



## killer89 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich werd mein Bestes geben  Ich hab ja auch ein paar Tischler an der Hand, nur will ich halt so viel wie möglich selber machen, weil ich auch nen Grund haben will auf mich "stolz" zu sein. Irgendwo will ich es auch meinen Eltern beweisen, die meinen, dass ich das ohnehin nich hinbekomme. PC-Bastler ok, aber Tischler? No Way!


----------



## kingminos (16. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Musst halt den Mittelweg aus Stolz und gutem Aussehen finden


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

So, hier dann mal Bilder vom Entwurf und die Sketch Up-Datei im Anhang.
Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich hab das NT nun etwas überdimensioniert (Enermax Galaxy XD) genauso wie die Laufwerke. Die HDDs weiß ich noch nicht ganz unterzubringen... vllt neben dem NT?
Die Lüfter sind 140er.
Wie gesagt, für Verbesserungen offen  

Edit: noch zwei Bilder angefügt.


----------



## kuttis (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Meinst du die Kanthölzer in den Ecken sind Nötig?
Den Deckel nutzt du zum Zugriff?
Dann müsste das NT ja leicht rausnehmbar sein, um an das Mainboard zu kommen.
Wie ist der Luftstrom gedacht?
Nicht das das NT die Luft an der Falschen Ecke Saugt?!?
Passt das mit dem Kabelmanagement, wenn das NT in der Luft hängt?
Ich hatte mir für mein Case überall ein paar Milimeter Platz gelassen für Dämmmaterial.
Bringt das Sichtfenster etwa, wenn NT und Laufwerke davor sind?


----------



## kingminos (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Würde die Kanthölzer an der Seite durch viertel Rundhölzer ersetzen sieht besser aus. Denke mal die sind dazu da den Deckel zu befestigen.

Vllt kannst du ja auch nen doppelten Boden einbauen da kannst du schön alle Kabel verstecken ;-D

Dann mal eine Frage, womit macht ihr alle diese 3D Zeichnungen? Würde mich sehr interessieren weil ich auch ein neues Gehäuse plane und davon keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## kuttis (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Die meisten nehmen wohl Google Sketchup
http://sketchup.google.com/intl/de/


----------



## killer89 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo, da kommt ja jetzt ne Menge zum beantworten 


kuttis schrieb:


> Meinst du die Kanthölzer in den Ecken sind Nötig?
> Den Deckel nutzt du zum Zugriff?


Ja denke ich schon, da ansonsten bei einer Wandstärke von ca. 1cm die Stabilität doch arg leiden würde und ich auf Nummer sicher gehen will.


kuttis schrieb:


> Dann müsste das NT ja leicht rausnehmbar sein, um an das Mainboard zu kommen.


So oft wollt ich eigentlich nicht daran rumbasteln, aber irgendwo haste Recht.


kuttis schrieb:


> Wie ist der Luftstrom gedacht?
> Nicht das das NT die Luft an der Falschen Ecke Saugt?!?


Vorne sollen die beiden 140er Luft reinsaugen und über der Grafikkarte und hinter dem Prozessor absaugen - so hatte ich es mir zumindest gedacht 


kuttis schrieb:


> Passt das mit dem Kabelmanagement, wenn das NT in der Luft hängt?


Da haste wohl Recht. Jetzt wo ichs mir überleg, sieht das wohl ziemlich doof aus, wenn ich dann die Kabel verleg... . Passen sollte das schon, aber wenn man von oben reinguckt?!?! OMG


kuttis schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir für mein Case überall ein paar Milimeter Platz gelassen für Dämmmaterial.
> Bringt das Sichtfenster etwa, wenn NT und Laufwerke davor sind?


Ja, den Platz hab ich mir auch gelassen, auch deswegen die Kanthölzer und das übergroße NT mit den langen Laufwerken. Außerdem hab ich mir gedacht, dass in die Zwischenräume, da wo noch Platz ist schön Radiatoren einbauen kann. Allerdings werd ich das wohl mal überarbeiten müssen, sonst bringt das window echt nix XD. Naja mein NT ist auch 8cm kürzer als das Galaxy (hab extra 2 Striche gemacht einmal mein NT und dann das 620W von Corsair).


kingminos schrieb:


> Würde die Kanthölzer an der Seite durch viertel Rundhölzer ersetzen sieht besser aus. Denke mal die sind dazu da den Deckel zu befestigen.
> 
> Vllt kannst du ja auch nen doppelten Boden einbauen da kannst du schön alle Kabel verstecken ;-D
> 
> Dann mal eine Frage, womit macht ihr alle diese 3D Zeichnungen? Würde mich sehr interessieren weil ich auch ein neues Gehäuse plane und davon keine Ahnung habe.


Ich würd die eher ungern durch viertel Rundhölzer ersetzen, da ich (s.o.) noch mal eine WaKü einbauen will und dann sieht das mit den runden Hölzern nich mehr so gut aus. Ich könnte ja auch in den doppelten Boden auch die Laufwerke einbauen - nur was ist mit der Lüftung? Vllt n Silent 80er?
Und ja:


kuttis schrieb:


> Die meisten nehmen wohl Google Sketchup
> http://sketchup.google.com/intl/de/


das hab ich auch genommen.
* Nur weiß ich immer noch nich, wo ich jetzt die Festplatten hinmachen soll ^^. Irgendwelche Tipps? Vllt die auch in den doppelten Boden?*


----------



## kuttis (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Nun, die FPs brauchen ja schon einwenig frischluft, also ist der doppelte Boden nciht die beste Wahl.
Wie soll das funktionieren mit einem doppelten Boden?
Da müssen ja die Kabel durch und mit den fingern da hinterher rein?
ich fürchte das wird schwer... 
Bekommste die HDD's zu den restlichen Laufwerken?


----------



## killer89 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich hatte vllt gedacht oben neben dem NT und den 140er n bissl höher zu setzen. 
Die andere Idee wäre im doppelten Boden und dann halt nen leisen 80er Lüfter daneben, damit die Komponenten dort nicht "ersticken" und so halt alle Laufwerke unten unterzubringen. In den Zwischenboden würd ich dann Löcher reinmachen, oder ein großen und dort halt die Kabel durchführen. 
Vllt auch das NT unten rein.
Bin dann ma am Zeichnen  kann etwas dauern, fahr nachher noch wech.

Edit: was kann man von diesem Lüfter halten?


----------



## kingminos (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Nimm Scythe S Flex finde ich persönlich sehr geil weil die kann man echt nicht hören.

Und ich würde alle Sachen wie Festplatte etc was nicht so toll aussieht im doppelten Boden verstecken. Kannst da ja auch für nen schönen luftstrom sorgen wenn du so an einer Seite schlitze hast und an der anderen Lüfter


----------



## killer89 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ja, ich dachte bei dem Lüfter, den ich oben genannt hatte auch an den für den doppelten Boden, da ich den eigentlich nicht zu hoch machen wollte... aber sonst wollt ich 140er von Aerocool nehmen oder andere 140er 
Naja... bin noch am Basteln


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

So, hier ist nochmal ein neuer Entwurf.


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hmm... ich glaub das hier wird mein finaler Entwurf sein  Vllt poste ich später nochmal Bilder nach, erstmal nur die SketchUp-Datei. Ich muss sagen, dass die Form mehr hermacht als ein Würfel oder so. 
Ach ja: basieren tut das Case auf dem Hocker Benjamin von Ikea  Die Löcher werden zu Fenstern. 
Ich hab mich da mal von Las_Bushus inspirieren lassen


----------



## Elkhife (19. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sagt mal, wo bekommt man die rückblenden für die pci-slots? Hab da schon gesucht und nix gefunden.


----------



## kuttis (19. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Du mienst für ein eigenes Case?
Also ich werde ein altes Gehäuse zersägen.

@Killer, ich werde mir dein Case morgen mal anschauen. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## killer89 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



Elkhife schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo bekommt man die rückblenden für die pci-slots? Hab da schon gesucht und nix gefunden.


Ich hab mir in langer Arbeitszeit das Teil selbst nachgemalt  hier der Link, wo man das Original bekommt, was mir nich ganz so gut gefallen hat... .
Ich pack meins einfach mal in den Anhang.   Hat so ca. 2 Stunden gedauert das so gut wie möglich nachzuzeichnen... . 
Sonst für mein Case zersäg ich auch ein altes.
Edit: Thx auch nochmal @kuttis  auch für den Link


----------



## kuttis (20. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Wie hast du dir dass den mit dem doppelten Boden vorgestellt?
Ist der irgendwie rausnehmbar?
Oder wie bekommt man kabel und laufwerke rein und raus?

Edit:
Hab mir das Modell mal angeschaut, aber hab nicht so richtig gepeilt, was nun wo sitzt.
NT und laufwerke sind nun im doppelten Boden oder?
Vielleicht magst ja nochmal modelle von NT und Laufwerken da reinstellen, dann kann ich mir das besser vorstellen.
Aber recht aufwändiges Casefind ich, so als erstlings Werk.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## killer89 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Also, als Basis hab ich mir den Hocker Benjamin von Ikea eig. vorgestellt und dann halt Böden reinmachen, deshalb ist das Ding ja auch so rund, sieht iwie besser aus, als son langweiliger Kasten. Da fehlen auch noch die Seitenlöcher von dem Hocker drin  http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/30045016 <-- das isser
Da wollt ich dann unten ein Brett reinmachen fürs Mainboard und weiter oben noch eins für die ganzen Laufwerke  
Kannst das doch einfach ausschneiden in SketchUp, dann siehste, wo alles hinkommt. Links oben der Lüfter is vor den HDDs und das NT steht aufrecht, saugt also hinter den HDDs ab. Die Kabel wollt ich dann in den Ecken verlegen.


----------



## killer89 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

So, kleine Änderung, ich nehm wahrscheinlich den Sitzhocker Chris vom Dänischen Bettenlager, der hat geringfügig andere Maße, ne Zeichnung liefere ich noch nach. 
Die Zwischenböden wollte ich eigentlich fest machen, also kleben und schrauben. Die Seitenwände will ich, ähnlich wie bei normalen Rechnern abnehmbar machen. So kann ich dann an alles rankommen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Was ich noch als Problem bei Chris sehe ist das die seitenwände nicht rechtwinklig sind, so das du alles an hardware auf die zwischenböden legen musst... und es gibt heatpipes auf mainboards und in CPU-Kühlern die nicht unbedingt dafür entwickelt wurden gerade da zu liegen. Ich hatte bei meinem Board da an sich keine Probleme, aber meine CPU war im seitlich angeschraubten zustand doch spürbar kühlbar als im liegenden (hatte da einen Zalman 9500 AM2).
Ich persönlich find da meinen Ikea Hocker doch sehr praktisch  die wände vorne und hinten lassen sich einfach abschrauben und sogar austauschen und oben lässt sich auch abschrauben ohne das alles in sich zusammenfällt.
Aber bin gespannt wie du das mit Chris löst


----------



## killer89 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Was ich noch als Problem bei Chris sehe ist das die seitenwände nicht rechtwinklig sind, so das du alles an hardware auf die zwischenböden legen musst... und es gibt heatpipes auf mainboards und in CPU-Kühlern die nicht unbedingt dafür entwickelt wurden gerade da zu liegen.


Gerade das ist der Grund, warum ich Chris nehmen möchte. *WEIL* er nicht rechtwinklig ist. Das sieht, so finde ich, jedenfalls besser aus als ein komplett eckiges Case 


Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem Board da an sich keine Probleme, aber meine CPU war im seitlich angeschraubten zustand doch spürbar kühlbar als im liegenden (hatte da einen Zalman 9500 AM2).
> Ich persönlich find da meinen Ikea Hocker doch sehr praktisch  die wände vorne und hinten lassen sich einfach abschrauben und sogar austauschen und oben lässt sich auch abschrauben ohne das alles in sich zusammenfällt.
> Aber bin gespannt wie du das mit Chris löst


Das mit den liegenden Komponenten verstehe ich wohl, wobei die Temperaturen ja nach einigen Tests bei modernen Heatpipe-Konstruktionen ja nicht so stark variieren. Nur über Kopf ist etwas kritischer. Aber in Zeiten von neuen, kühleren Chips sollte das nicht das Große Problem darstellen. Bezüglich des Kühlers: bei dir *hängt *er doch eher als dass er liegt. Bei mir würde er *stehen *(naja Ansichtssache, so seh ichs  ). Ich werd mir ohnehin den Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 oder den EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner holen. Bei diesem sollte der stehende Aufbau die Funktion der Heatpipes unterstützen  . Naja bin denn ma zeichnen.


----------



## killer89 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo, neues vom Design  ich musste ein paar Problemen entgegenwirken, was ich hoffentlich gut gelöst hab


----------



## killer89 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hier nochmal ein etwas veränderter Entwurf, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## kingminos (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich habe ein Frage. Wie willst du das mit dem Einbau machen?

Sieht zwar sehr cool aus doch irgendwie hast du keine abnehmbaren Seitenteile  Sieht jedenfalls so aus


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Doch, doch  die kann ich abnehmen, genauso wie den Mainboardschlitten usw  wird halt alles verschraubt, deshalb nicht so 100%ig bastelfreundlich, aber das will ich eh nich so oft machen  die Zwischenböden will ich wahrscheinlich verkleben, wenn die Sachen nicht so halten wie ich mir das vorstelle, aber im Großen und Ganzen wird geschraubt   und obendrüber is halt der Hocker


----------



## kingminos (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

OK. Dann aber genug gezeichnet und ran an den Speck


----------



## killer89 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ersma noch mündliches ABI ^^ am 8. oder 9. Mai, dann hab ich Zeit ^^ muss mir nu ersma ne Cam organisieren, ihr sollt ja auch das fertige Ergebnis sehen 
Bestellung bei Caseking is nu getätigt... Mesh-Panel, Alpenföhn, n paar neue Lüfter... viel zu teuer eig. aber dafür was Einzigartiges  und dann noch n altes Gehäuse vom Müll holen (die Mülldeponie is grad 2 km wech und die ham immer Gehäuse rumstehen  ) ich brauch doch noch n Mainboardschlitten und die Käfige


----------



## killer89 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo, nachdem ich mir heut den ganzen Tag um die Ohren gehauen habe, habe ich 4 Gehäuse auf dem Gewissen und bin 4 Laufwerkskäfige und 2 Mainboardschlitten reicher, somit hab ich noch Material für nen anderen Mod :teufel:
Morgen wird dann geschliffen/gefeilt und dann zum Lackieren gebracht (das mach ich doch lieber nicht selber  ) 
also: stay tuned  

MfG


----------



## Creedar (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hab mir Anfang des Jahres auch selbst ein Gehäuse aus Holz gebaut. Hab 16mm MDF genommen weil der Schreiner meinte dünneres würde zu unstabil werden. Habs aber gleich von Anfang an als Beta Projekt angesehen um einfach mal zu testen was man noch besser machen könnte. Und seitdem Plane ich nun das Final Gehäuse. Hab es allerdings in nem normalen Stil gehalten, also die Anordnung ist wie in nem normalen Gehäuse. 

Das einzige Problem das sich mir momentan noch stellt, ist wie ich vorne nen vernünftig aussehenden USB Anschluss hinbekomme. Hab bisher viel gesucht, aber nirgends irgendeinen Anschluss gefunden was man dafür nehmen könnte. Habt ihr da vielleicht ne Idee oder habt sowas schonmal gesehen?

Hier mal Fotos von meinem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Gehäuse wird allerdings von Grund auf zusammen mit nem Schreiner gefertigt, da man schnell merkt wie man in sachen Werkzeug doch an seine Grenzen stößt, wenn z.B. mal was gefräßt werden soll.

Seit diesen Bildern ist lediglich noch ne Wakü reingekommen, also besser gesagt nur die Kühler.

Im neuen wird dann die Frontblende (wo die Laufwerke drin sitzen) 3cm nach Hinten versenkt, die Laufwerke bekommen Stealth Mods und die Lüfter Schwarze Alu Staubfilter.
Wenn ihr vielleicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, nur her damit.


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hi! 
Also zu den USB-Anschlüssen könntest du Heinippel mal fragen, der hat in seinem Thread Wohnzimmer-PC ein schickes Exemplar zu bieten  allerdings hab ich auch ne Frage an dich: Wie oder mit was für Schrauben hast du das NT befestigt? Ich zerbrech mir grad echt den Kopf darüber... .

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

zu den USB-Dingern, ich hatte bei meinem Mainboard 2 USB-Anschlüsse mit Slotblende, wo ich die slotblende einfach abschrauben konnte und dann dahinter noch die USB-Anschlüsse mit Muttern und co waren, was man dann Prima anschrauben konnte  wenn man sich das genau anschaut sieht man das sogar auf dem Bild. Rechts, relativ weit unten zu finden.


----------



## Creedar (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

@Killer

Ja das NT war am Anfang auch mein Problem, weil PC Schrauben in 20 oder 30mm Länge findet man einfach nicht,oder beser gesagt es ist sau schwer. Da hab ich einfach schwarze 3er oder 4er Holzschrauben genommen, die zerstören dir zwar die Gewinde vom NT, aber das war mir egal, da ich, wenns mal wieder in ein normales Gehäuse kommt, einfach kürzere Schrauben nehme. Musst dir nur die passende Länge im Baumarkt holen. Bei 1cm Dickem Holz nimmst dann einfach 15-20mm lange Schrauben. Aber vorher schaun das du auch Platz hinter den Schraubenlöchern hast wenn die Schrauben etwas länger sind. Oder du sägst einfach die Spitzen der Schrauben ab und passt somit die Länge an.

@Bushus
Ja ist auch ne Nette Idee. Hab aber mittlerweile bei Conrad was gefunden, das hier


Verrat mir bitte doch mal einer wieso der Link sich nicht gescheit einfügen lässt!

EDIT 
So habs raus wie er angeschlossen wird, lesen bildet eben. Er wird einfach über nen USB Typ-B Kabel angeschlossen.


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Du musst auf "hyperlink einfügen" klicken, das ding mit der Brille  und vorher halt n Wort markieren, das geht auch ganz gut ^^
Ach ja: kann man bei den Schrauben nich einfach so 2 cm lange Fein- oder Grobgewindeschrauben nehmen? Die sollte man doch auch im Baumarkt bekommen oder?

MfG

Edit: So wie oben bloß ohne Leerzeichen hinter der ersten eckigen Klammer und vor dem [/url] kann man Links manuell einfügen oder einfach so: *klick*
Edit2: den langen Link entfernt, hat die ganze Seite verzogen


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

nimm doch lieber sowas?! das kostet weniger und es sind gleich 2 usb anschlüsse. funktioniert mindestens genau so gut.


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Auf jeden Fall  ich versuch allerdings erstmal die Dinger ausm alten Gehäuse rauszubekommen  btw: sucht mal auf nem Schrottplatz/Mülldeponie nach PCs, sind meistens in nem extra Container und man kann da einiges ausschlachten , hab ich auch gemacht 

MfG


----------



## Creedar (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> nimm doch lieber sowas?! das kostet weniger und es sind gleich 2 usb anschlüsse. funktioniert mindestens genau so gut.



Ja von den Dingern hab ich noch 2 oder 3 Stück Zuhause rumliegen, müsste es mir mal anschauen ob ich die auch hübsch verbauen kann, soll ja auch was aussehen. Kabel wären aber wahrscheinlich zu kurz, müsste sie dann verlängern, was aber auch kein Problem darstellen sollte.

@Killer

Ja bei nächster Gelegenheit probiers ich das mitm Link einfügen mal aus. Bin in mehreren Foren unterwegs, aber so umständlich wie hier isses nirgends. Liegt wohl an der Software.
Wegen den Schrauben, denke du wirst keine passenden Feingewindeschrauben bekommen, war sogar in nem Modellbauladen, selbst die hatten nix passendes. Nimm einfach stinknormale Holzschrauben, bei deiner Hozdicke sollten 16mm reichen, 20mm (sofern du auch Platz hinter den Schraubenlöchern hast) gehen dann auch. In unseren Baumärkten kannst sie auch Stückweise kaufen, dann brauchst keine 50Stück kaufen.

So mal testen mit dem Link einfügen

Alternate USB Adapter

Ja geht also, kenne das noch ne Spur einfacher, da kommt nach dem Fenster wo man den Link einfügt gleich noch ein Fenster wo man den Namen für den Link eingeben kann.


----------



## killer89 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

schön, dass du es nu raus hast  
Mit den Schrauben... da werd ich ersmal gucken und dann nehm ich ohnehin auch dickeres Holz... ich will ja Multiplex nehmen (so nennt sie unser Tischler) und alles unter 15/16mm is wohl kein Multiplex sondern nur Sperrholz XD 
Naja... diese Woche wird eh nix mehr mit bauen und nächste auch nich... BULGARIEN is angesagt  ABIFAHRT OLÉ!

MfG

Edith sagt: es gibt doch längere Schrauben  ich hab grad mal Schrauben vom Standard-Retention-Kit des Sockel 939 probiert und sie  passen! Demnach sollte es doch auch andere Schrauben geben, die noch etwas länger sind  vllt M3 oder M4 oder wie auch immer die heißen!?


----------



## Creedar (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



killer89 schrieb:


> schön, dass du es nu raus hast
> Mit den Schrauben... da werd ich ersmal gucken und dann nehm ich ohnehin auch dickeres Holz... ich will ja Multiplex nehmen (so nennt sie unser Tischler) und alles unter 15/16mm is wohl kein Multiplex sondern nur Sperrholz XD
> Naja... diese Woche wird eh nix mehr mit bauen und nächste auch nich... BULGARIEN is angesagt  ABIFAHRT OLÉ!
> 
> ...



Also Multiplex ist wieder was anderes wie MDF. Merkt man auch im Preis, der qm 16mm Multiplex kostet ca30-35Euro, das gleiche in MDF ca 10euro. MDF Reicht aber vollkommen. 

Ja klar gibt es längere Schrauben, aber die sind in der Größe mit dem passenden Gewinde eben nur sehr schwer zu finden, ausser man hat eben noch welche daheim rumliegen. M3 oder M4 sind die Dicke der Schraube, M3=3mm, M4=4mm. Du brauchst dann z.B. fürs NT M3 (evtl auch M2), also M3x20(mm) (oder 25mm).


----------



## killer89 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Achso, naja... ich kuemmer mich dann nach dem Urlaub nochmal genauer darum, aber thx für den Tipp  
BTW: In Bulgarien is HAMMER-Wetter! 

MfG


----------



## kuttis (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Schlecht ist unser Wetter auch net 
Aber viel spass!


----------



## Fabian (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

es gibt in dieser dicke auch ganz normale Schrauben/Mutter setz.
Die passen auch in die dinger vom Mb,und kannste auch als gehäuseschrauben nehmen.
Musst einfach mla in den Baumerkt gehen,mit ner normalen Nt schraube,dann findeste schon die dicke(nicht DIE dicke ,sondern die richtige dicke für die Schraube)


----------



## killer89 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo, gestern aufgeschlagen und heute im Krankenhaus liegend... (nein natürlich sind wir alle sicher gelandet  ) kann ich nur sagen: geile ABI-Fahrt, aber nu bin ich froh mein eigenes Bettchen wiederzuhaben und auch ohne Schnaps leben zu können 
Um die Schrauben kümmer ich mich dann mal die Tage. 
Zum Holz kann ich nur sagen: Ich guck einfach mal, was mein Bekannter mir geben kann 

Nu hab ich allerdings auch noch 3 Fragen, die mir auf den Nägeln brennen:
kann ich diese Schalter als Ein/Aus-Schalter am Rechner nutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man auch hier finden. 
Wie funktionieren die LEDs bei den Dingern?
Leider war kein Handbuch dabei... 

Wie kann ich am Besten Plexischeiben befestigen? Ich hab mir das hier geholt und zudem das hier  
Über Befestigungstipps wär ich sehr erfreut  

MfG


----------



## 2m0ro (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Also, erstmal hi @ all -> neu im Forum
-zu dem Schalter: willst den als "Hauptschalter" oder so benutzen (wie am NT)? weil zum         Rechner starten bräuchtest einen, der blos kurzzeitig (solang wie du drückst) schaltet un ned dauerhaft...

-die LEDs werden wohl über den Strom, der über den Schalter fließt versorgt

-die Plexi könntest mit Heißkleber/Silikon dranpappen, oder halt schrauben


----------



## killer89 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum 
Also ich will den Schalter eig. als Ein/Aus-Schalter nutzen, wie vorne den Taster, alternativ als Netzschalter, wie könnte/müsste ich das dann machen?
ansonsten danke 

Am Wochenende wirds wohl losgehen  dann gibts hoffentlich Bilder vom Bau etc. 

MfG


----------



## 2m0ro (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Du müsstest entweder den Schalter zum starten ein- und gleich wieder ausmachen, oder den mit nem Taster in Reihe schalten, des müsst dann ungefähr so aussehn (ich weiß, es is Paint):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Verdammt, da hätt ich doch auch selbst drauf kommen können  
Es sollte dann doch auch möglich sein, wenn ich den Schalter wieder auf "Aus" stelle, dass man den Rechner nicht durch 5sek. auf Taster drücken ausmacht!? 
 dann könnt mich keiner auf LAN mehr ärgern 

MfG


----------



## 2m0ro (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Jap, dadurch wird die verbindung komplett unterbrochen und der Taster bringt nix mehr, solang der Kippschalter aus is.
Un bezüglich LAN: WC un Taskmanager sin ne teuflische Mischung


----------



## killer89 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

 ja das schon  aber ich habs öfter mal, dass dann jemand meint er müsste den Reset bzw. Power-Button drücken... und wenn mans halt nich schnell checkt, ... naja, man kann es sich denken  und wer dann nich weiß, dass er zuerst den Schalter umlegen muss... naja, das hilft wohl  außerdem find ich die Idee doch cool, so halt wie beim Flugzeug, wo erst die ganzen Hebel umgelegt werden müssen 

MfG


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Gibts hier irgendwann mal Bilder? Schon die 7te Seite und noch nix passiert


----------



## killer89 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Am WE solls losgehen außerdem ist ne ausführliche Planung und das Einholen von Tips wichtig, zumal es der erste Mod is  aber schön, dass du dich hier mal blicken lässt Oli  

MfG


----------



## killer89 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo nu kommen die ersten Bilder, wie von Oli gefordert  leider nur von den lackierten Teilen, den Lüftern und meinem "Opfer" da wider erwarten am WE die Planungen verworfen werden mussten... 

MfG

P.S.: Ich bitte die miese Fotoqualität zu entschuldigen, ist ne alte Digicam und ich hab nunmal weder ne ruhige Hand, noch ein Stativ...


----------



## Creedar (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Wegen deinem Ein/Aus Schalter, da brauchst du einen TASTER, keinen Schalter. Ein Taster gibt nur ein kurzes Signal zum einschalten, ansonsten geht dir der PC wieder aus. Ich hab in meinem diesen eingebaut. 

Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik

Im neuen (wenn ich irgendwann mal damit anfange...) kommt dann dieser zum einschalten und einer mit roter LED fürs Reset.


----------



## killer89 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Joa, sowas werd ich mir auch noch zulegen, aber atm bin ich knapp bei Kasse... von den Lüftern hab ich übrigens 4x 120mm, 2x 80mm und 3 von den Schaltern, das Mesh hab ich insgesamt 3 mal. 

MfG


----------



## kuttis (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Schick, schick, da is mn mal auf das Endergebnis gespannt, nicht?


----------



## killer89 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Oh ja... vor allem, was ich da bisher an Kohle für ausgegeben hab... das darf man ja gar nich sagen... oO
Was is denn eigentlich mit dir kuttis?

MfG


----------



## kuttis (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Muss nochmal wieder Bilder machen, aber aktuell bin ich recht beschäftigt und komme kaum weiter, muss noch ein kleinen wenig was sägen schleifen und lackieren....


----------



## killer89 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sorry Leute, dass das Editieren so lange gedauert hat, aber mein Internet hat sich ohne meine Zustimmung verabschiedet und leider brachte nur eine Neuinstallation des gesamten Systems den gewünschten Erfolg 

Also, wo war ich stehen geblieben...ach ja... also ich war natürlich nicht untätig in den letzten Tagen und Wochen, hatte allerdings einige Verpflichtungen, denen ich nachkommen musste.
Zum aktuellen Stand kann ich sagen: nahezu fertig, nur die Farbe fehlt noch 

Zunächst möchte ich allerdings die Nervensägen zeigen, die mich die letzten Tage durchaus auf Trab und von der Arbeit abhielten... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese lieben Zeitgenossen wollten an die in unserer Garage gelagerten Futtermittel... und ich, der ich in der Garage jedes Lichtchen benötigt, hab natürlich die Tür zu den Federviechern offen... 
Die Arbeiten an den Teilen wurden somit gelegentlich unterbrochen, aber ich bin dennoch irgendwann fast zum Ende gekommen, doch seht selbst: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die Böden des Case, wobei ich noch Löcher ins kleinere reinmachen muss für die Kabelverlegung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist mein Hocker aus dem Dänischen Bettenlager, den ich mit Meshgitter von Caseking von innen zur EMV-Abschirmung verkleidet hab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den beiden Bildern sind Front und Rückseite des Gehäuses zu sehen, jeweils von innen und außen (innen ist wieder das Mesh) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist der Hocker einmal von links mit dem Loch für den 120mm Lüfter zur Belüftung der Festplatten, was natürlich noch bearbeitet wird  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die rechte Seite des Hockers (wie langweilig  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hocker einmal von vorne mit Laufwerkskäfig und zwei 120mm Löchern für die Lüfter. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch die Rückseite mit NT-"Loch" im oberen Bereich, einem Loch für 120er und zweien für 80er, damit auch gut Durchzug herrscht 

In den nächsten Tagen soll das Gehäuse dann mit dunkler Farbe der letzte Schliff verliehen werden und wenn die Bestellung von Caseking bei mir ist, dann wird der Rechner komplett montiert   

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und hoffe ihr schlaft noch nicht alle vor dem Rechner  
Weitere Bilder reiche ich nach  

MfG


----------



## killer89 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ach und sorry, für die miese Bildqualität... ich hab hier leider nur eine Steinalte Digicam... 
Wer Fragen hat, soll sie ruhig stellen 

MfG


----------



## buzty (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

wow schaut doch schonmal sehr gut aus
und sorg dafür das uns die hüüner nicht vom fleisch fallen


----------



## killer89 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



buzty schrieb:


> wow schaut doch schonmal sehr gut aus
> und sorg dafür das uns die hüüner nicht vom fleisch fallen


danke  ,dat reich ich an meinen daddy weiter ^^, der kümmert sich ja haupsächlich um das federvieh ^^ sind ja auch ganz putzig, die hühner, aber die können einen echt nerven, wenn man da grad am feilen oder ausmessen is ^^ btw: bis die vom fleisch fallen, das dauert noch n bissl ^^

MfG


----------



## kuttis (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Schick schick, da muss ich ja auch mal wieter machen, hinterher biste noch vor mir fertig 
Kommt da hinterher noch Farbe dran?


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

schick, schick. das is echt hübsch geworden. sieht sehr edel aus.

in welche richtung versuchst du denn einen luftstrom zu erzielen. werde aus den löchern nicht direkt schlau ^^


----------



## killer89 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



kuttis schrieb:


> Schick schick, da muss ich ja auch mal wieter machen, hinterher biste noch vor mir fertig
> Kommt da hinterher noch Farbe dran?


Könnt ich wohl schaffen, eher fertig zu werden  aber ich muss nu noch auf ein paar Sachen von Caseking warten, besonders auf den Power-Switch... aber das sollte morgen da sein 
Zur Farbe kann ich nur sagen, dass ich an Ebenholz-Farbe gedacht hab, die mein dad noch hier hat, also schön dunkel, dem Hocker angepasst ^^ eigentlich wollte ich den komplett schwarz machen und noch n Window rein, aber ich hab nu den Eindruck, dass es so besser wird und ohne Window 



Fifadoc schrieb:


> schick, schick. das is echt hübsch geworden. sieht sehr edel aus.
> 
> in welche richtung versuchst du denn einen luftstrom zu erzielen. werde aus den löchern nicht direkt schlau ^^


Jaaaa, die Löcher  also das Loch im linken Seitenteil oben, das is für die Platte(n), die im oberen Bereich eingebaut werden zusammen mit NT und DVD-Laufwerken  hinter den Platten kommt das NT hin, das dann auch gleich wieder die "warme" Luft absaugt 

Bei den anderen Löchern hab ich mir den Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten überlegt, also vorne saugen die zwei 120er Luft rein und hinten die zwei 80er und der 120er wieder raus, natürlich werd ich die Lüfter nach Bedarf und Kühlleistung dann auch drosseln 

Das ganze Gehäuse ist "zweistöckig" also unten Mobo und oben Laufwerke und NT. 

Hoffe so ist das verständlich 

MfG


----------



## killer89 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo... nach fast einem Monat (!!!!) hab ich mich mal wieder ranbemüht und den Kasten fast fertig, Kabel verlegen und dann gibts die nächsten Tage Bilder  (so will ich ihn euch nich zeigen, sieht noch zu gefährlich für euch aus, Herzinfarkt und so  ) 
Aber ich kann sagen: sau leise, man hört (leider) nur noch die Festplatte, alle Lüfter @ 7Volt, das passt :thumbs up:

Also stay tuned, die Tage gibts Bilder

MfG


----------



## Oliver (12. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

kk, need Bild0r !


----------



## Shibi (12. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

PC im Hocker... Ich glaub ich bau in meinen Stuhl auch mal einen PC ein 

Ist aber schön geworden.


----------



## killer89 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

lol, is aber noch nich ganz fertig  die Bilder sind schon fast alle im Kasten, hab hier leider nur n Hardware-Problem, was vorher noch gelöst werden will... 

MfG


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo, hier neue Bilder  endlich funktioniert wieder alles (zumindest einigermaßen  )
Wie versprochen die Bilder, weitere (auch im dunklen und mit Beleuchtung) liefere ich natürlich nach, wenn ihr noch Wünsche habt, bitte äußern.

Für die schlechte Bildqualität möchte ich mich entschuldigen, die Digicam ist nicht gerade die Beste... 

MfG

BTW: ich sitz grad *auf dem PC* ^^ die Funktion ist also nicht eingeschränkt


----------



## Shibi (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ist gut geworden, allerdings solltest du dir noch etwas fürdie Front überlegen. Die Laufwerke passen irgendwie nicht so richitg rein in das Gesamtbild. Vielleicht noch nen Centimeter nach hinten versetzen und eine Holzblende davorbasteln oder so.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hmm... joa, hast ja nicht Unrecht... allerdings gibts da 2 Kleinigkeiten: das 2. ist kein Laufwerk ^^ istn Cardreader mit Lüftersteuerung usw. von AXP (siehe Anhang) und 2. komm ich mit Verkleidung dann nicht mehr an meine Soundkarte ran... und auf die Fernbedienung hab ich schon so lange verzichten müssen 
Ach, bevor ichs vergesse, mir geht nach hinten auch der Platz aus, auch wenns nicht so aussieht 

MfG


----------



## adler93 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sieht schön aus, aber die Kabel und die Front sehen dafür nich so gut aus^^. Aber sonst echt gut.


----------



## killer89 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

gut, die Front ist wirklich nicht hitverdächtig, oben rechts siehts iwie leer aus... ^^ aber das Ding is funktionell  ich kann noch drauf sitzen und die Kabel sieht eh nur, wer das Ding aufklappt 

MfG

P.S.: die Rückseite sieht ja auch nicht soooo gut aus  aber erstmal muss ich mein Zimmer noch aufräumen und die letzten Kleinigkeiten fertig machen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Naja der Hit is das teil ja nu auch nicht aber die Idee ist geil. 
Was mich stört sind die Schrauben und die Winkel die ich in der Front sehe.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## killer89 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ja, ich nehm auch negative Aussagen zur Kenntnis... nur zur Info: es ist mein erster Casecon bzw. Mod überhaupt und die Winkel und Schrauben sind zum Stabilisieren des Ganzen da, auch weil sich das Holz noch bewegt. Außerdem sollte das Teil funktionell bleiben und ich mal was ausprobieren  

Vorteile gegenüber meinem alten Case sind u.a. Gewichtsreduktion (ca. 5 Kilo) und die bessere Belüftung.
Zudem wirkt das Teil bei den beabsichtigten Maßen so nicht zu klobig, wenns mehr Ecken hätte, dann sähe es klobiger aus... wesentlich klobiger... aber wenigstens biste ehrlich und ein NICHTRAUCHER  dich mag ich daher irgendwie  

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ja, ich nehm auch negative Aussagen zur Kenntnis... nur zur Info: es ist mein erster Casecon bzw. Mod überhaupt und die Winkel und Schrauben sind zum Stabilisieren des Ganzen da, auch weil sich das Holz noch bewegt. Außerdem sollte das Teil funktionell bleiben und ich mal was ausprobieren
> 
> Vorteile gegenüber meinem alten Case sind u.a. Gewichtsreduktion (ca. 5 Kilo) und die bessere Belüftung.
> Zudem wirkt das Teil bei den beabsichtigten Maßen so nicht zu klobig, wenns mehr Ecken hätte, dann sähe es klobiger aus... wesentlich klobiger... aber wenigstens biste ehrlich und ein NICHTRAUCHER  dich mag ich daher irgendwie
> ...




Ehrlichkeit bringt einen eben am weitesten...
Also für denn ersten mod ist es ja noch ganz ordentlich aber ich will eben nicht auf meinem PC sitzen ich nehme lieber meinen schönen Chefsesel

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## killer89 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich will auch nicht unbedingt auf meinem PC sitzen  es ist allerdings so, dass immer mal Not am Mann ist oder man auf seine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach einer LAN wartet (Taxi-Mama  ) und da setz ich mich gern mal hin und in diesem Fall kann mans sogar aufm PC  
BTW: Ich plane schon den nächsten Mod, aber da kommt neue Hardware rein 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich hab auch so ein stabiles Gehäuse, da kann man sich auch raufsetzten. 
Leider wiegt der PC fast halb so viel wie ich und ist deshalb nicht ideal für Lans geeignet.


----------



## killer89 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel du wiegst, aber mein Holzcase wiegt nun mit Innereien ca 17 Kilo, das sind etwa 5 Kilo weniger als bei meinem alten Case und dem wollte ich ein Raufsetzen nicht antun. 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Mit innerein 17Kg... Meins wiegt ohne schon mehr ^^
Insgesamt wiegts ca. 30kg 
ComputerBase - Thermalright: 3 kg schwerer Kupferkühler
Der kommt evtl. auchnoch rein, dann wirds nochmal schwerer. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Was hast du denn fürn Gehäuse und sonst so alles drin???? Ich mein 17kg leer... oh man... und den Kühler würd ich mir verkneifen... wie stehts doch da? "ein leichter Stoß und das Ding is ab" LAN ist dann ja überhaupt nicht mehr drin...

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Glückwunsch du bist auf der Main gelandet
PCGH Extreme Casemod: PC im Ikea-Hocker

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## killer89 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Lol, wie geil, danke für den Tipp  nur die Kommentare gefallen mir nich so wirklich  wobei die Leute ja nicht Unrecht haben... muss wirklich noch nacharbeiten..., is aber ja auch noch nich ganz fertig... 

Danke an die PCGH-Mitarbeiter 

MfG


----------



## Mojo (17. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich find die Kommentare etwas krass unfair.
Klar es ist verbesserungsfähig, aber was ist das nicht? Und es steckt bestimmt einiges an Arbeit darin das sollten die eigentlich respektieren.
Dafür das dies dein erstes Case ist, ist es doch recht gut gelungen, denn wer kann schon am Anfang alles richtig machen.

MfG
Mojo


----------



## killer89 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Danke  aber auf die geb ich nich besonders viel... auf der Main sind mittlerweile fast nur noch Flamer zu finden, daher schreib ich da auch kaum (abgesehen davon weiß ich mein Passwort auch nich immer und bin da nur als Killernewb89, weil killer89 schon weg war  )

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Die Kommentare auf der Main sind meist von Kiddies, die die Arbeit nicht zu schätzen wissen. 

Du hast das gut gemacht. Schließlich bist du kein gelernter Schreiner/Tischler und hast wohl auch noch nicht so viele CaseCons/-Mods gebaut. 

Daher ist es doch gut geworden


----------



## killer89 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sag ich ja... ist mein erster Mod/Con und von daher bin ich ganz zufrieden damit, die, die da sind, machen sowas eh nich selbst, wissen halt alles nur besser, aber naja...
 "Lass die Leute reden und hör ihnen nicht zu, die meisten haben ja nix besseres zu tun" ums mal mit dem Lied von den Ärzten auszudrücken. 
Bin ohnehin kaum auf der Main, aber schon stolz drauf gelandet zu sein 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



> den Kühler würd ich mir verkneifen... wie stehts doch da? "ein leichter Stoß und das Ding is ab" LAN ist dann ja überhaupt nicht mehr drin...



Werde bei dem Kühler sowieso nicht die Standartbefestigung verwenden, das wäre auch mir ein bisschen zu unsicher.
Und für Lans ist der PC sowieso nicht geeignet mit dem Gewicht. ^^

Bzw. wenn ich ihn doch mal mit auf ne Lan nehme, dann ist es auch kein Problem den CPU Kühler kurz abzumachen für den Transport, das ist in einer Minute erledigt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



Shibi schrieb:


> Werde bei dem Kühler sowieso nicht die Standartbefestigung verwenden, das wäre auch mir ein bisschen zu unsicher.
> *Und für Lans ist der PC sowieso nicht geeignet mit dem Gewicht*. ^^
> 
> Bzw. wenn ich ihn doch mal mit auf ne Lan nehme, dann ist es auch kein Problem den CPU Kühler kurz abzumachen für den Transport, das ist in einer Minute erledigt.
> ...



ganz einfach: Sackkarre  aber was haste fürn Case?

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



killer89 schrieb:


> ganz einfach: Sackkarre  aber was haste fürn Case?
> 
> MfG




das frage ich mich aber auch.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Dark Hunter (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Hey killer89, ich muss dich auch mal loben! Ich finde dein Gehäuse klasse, gerade weil die Idee doch mal seh ausgefallen ist. Darauf kommt wohl kaum ein anderer, insofern würde ich mich auch nicht von den Flamern irritieren lassen (wobei dir das ja gut gelingt  ).
Bevor die auch nur einmal selbst so etwas probieren, meckern sie erstmal. 
Ich muss echt sagen, dass es mir sehr gut gefällt. Die Kritikpunkte, die die Leute auf der Mainpage auch ruhig netter forumlieren könnten, treffen ja schon zu. Aber das kann man ja noch verändern. Mach was gutes drauß und zeig denen da draußen, zu was du fähig bist!

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## killer89 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Mach ich ^^, muss mir allerdings erstmal Kabelbinder besorgen und Lack  , wenn ich n bissl mehr Zeit hab, dann mach ich mich mal wieder ran  wie gesagt, auf der Main treib ich mich halt kaum noch rum, weil da fast nur Flamer-Kiddies sind... leider...

MfG


----------



## CBR (20. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Das Ding würd ich gerne mal Live sehen, wenns fertig ist, vllt schon bei den nächsten LAN, bisher hat aber noch keiner eine angekündigt, aber echt nett, habe mir die bilder ja mal angeguckt, aber wie ich es dir schonmal gesagt hab, würde auch ein nettes HTPC-Gehäuse abgeben^^


----------



## killer89 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Fürn HTPC-Gehäuse ist es definitiv zu groß... davon ab kann man aber sagen, dass es praktisch ist  und die kleinen Feinarbeiten, die noch fehlen, die mach ich in der nächsten Zeit dann mal  
Bezüglich einer LAN weiß ich auch noch nix... mir hat keiner was gesagt, aber wird dann wohl kurzfristig geplant, wegen Fußball und so  also immer bereit sein 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



> ganz einfach: Sackkarre  aber was haste fürn Case?


Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 
Das wiegt schon im Auslieferungszustand 17KG. Habs noch zusätzlich gedämmt, da ich die verbaute Dämmung ein bisschen bescheiden fand. Schon hat es ohne Hardware über 20kg. 
Dann habe ich ein Semipassives Antec Phantom 500 als Netzteil, das wiegt wieder über 3KG, dann noch 2 Scythe Quiet Drives + Festplatten = nochmal bissel über 2KG und der Rest des Gewichts setzt sich aus der Restlichen Hardware zusammen. Brauche ich ja nicht alles aufzuzählen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Bäm... das haut natürlich rein XD also meine Hardware wiegt so ziemlich 7-8 kg... leer hat mein altes Case ca. 14,5 kg gewogen. (Thermalrock Ocean Dome black)

MfG


----------



## Shibi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Naja hab hier ja noch meinen kleinen Barebone rumstehen, wenn ich nur auf ne kleine Lan gehe nehme ich den. Der Große kommt nur raus, wenns ne wichtige Lan ist. (Oder ich angeben will )


----------



## killer89 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*

Manche fahren n dickes Auto als Schwanzverlängerung, andere haben n dicken PC  nix gegen dich  ich versteh aber schon, was du meinst, vor allem artet das schon ziemlich in Sport aus mit sonem dicken Teil.

MfG


----------



## Shibi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



> vor allem artet das schon ziemlich in Sport aus mit sonem dicken Teil.


Naja ob ich jetzt meine Langhantel oder den PC stämme, macht keinen so großen Unterschied. xD



> Manche fahren n dickes Auto als Schwanzverlängerung, andere haben n dicken PC  nix gegen dich



Ich hab den PC nicht zusammengebaut zum angeben, ich hab ihn so zusammengebaut wie er mir am besten gefällt und ich würde ihn gegen nichts auf der Welt eintauschen. Nichtmal gegen ein dickes Auto.


----------



## killer89 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Holzcase*



Shibi schrieb:


> Naja ob ich jetzt meine Langhantel oder den PC stämme, macht keinen so großen Unterschied. xD


Joa, das kenn ich auch vom alten Gehäuse  mal sehen, was ich damit mache  



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich hab den PC nicht zusammengebaut zum angeben, ich hab ihn so zusammengebaut wie er mir am besten gefällt und ich würde ihn gegen nichts auf der Welt eintauschen. Nichtmal gegen ein dickes Auto.


Sicher? Naja... mal sehen, was passiert, wenn dir dein 3kg Kupfermonster (solltest du es denn wirklich einbauen) mal das Mainboard abreißt XD

MfG


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ich hoffe die Mods erlauben es mir meinen alten Thread hier wieder auszugraben, da ich eine Überarbeitung des gegebenen Materials erstrebe und das Case meinen Erfahrungen entsprechend anpassen möchte.

*Was bisher geschah:*
Das Case war ja bei der Veröffentlichung auf der Mainpage fast fertig und es funktionierte soweit auch alles ganz gut. Lediglich die Lüfter vorne wurden durch rote Zalmans ausgetauscht, zwecks anderer Beleuchtung.

Im Laufe der Zeit stellten sich jedoch einige Schwächen heraus, die ich mit meinem überarbeiteten Entwurf ausmerzen will (Bilder des Entwurfs poste ich heut Abend).

So soll die Hardware "nach oben" wandern, so dass das Mainboard und Erweiterungskarten leicht erreichbar sind. Es hat sich im Laufe der Zeit herausgestellt, dass ich doch öfter an die Hardware musste als geplant war und jeglicher Grafikkartenwechsel erweist sich als Geduldsspiel.
Also werden die Laufwerke und das NT "nach unten" verbannt.

Weiterhin hat sich durch das Gewicht der Laufwerke die vordere Wand nach innen gebogen und das ganze Case ist total verzogen dadurch, eine noch nachträglich angebrachte Stütze brachte Linderung, aber keinen großen Erfolg (noch weniger Zugänglich)

Mittlerweile ist alles auseinander gebaut und schon das Material für den Umbau besorgt.

So far, bis heut Abend, da gibts Entwurfsbilder und schonmal die ersten Skizzen auf dem MDF.

MfG 

killer89


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

ach du je es geht weitaaaa^^
bin gespant was du vor hast.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

Jaha ^^ es geht weiter, nach einem halben Jahr "Pause"... ich war auf einigen LANs und da hat er sich auch eigentlich bewährt, nur ist das Ding so unzugänglich... musste mehrere Male meine HD4870 rausbauen und das Ding is so lang... dementsprechend musste ich die Karte immer um den CPU-Kühler rumzirkeln... 

Eigentlich wollt ich da ja nicht mehr zu oft ran, aber naja... 1. kommt es immer anders und 2. als man denkt...

Hier erstmal die versprochenen Bilder:

Das ist die Rückseite, die ich schonmal mit den Zeichnungen für die Ausschnitte versehen hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die linke Seite für den Luftauslass:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Heck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sketchup-Bilder sind diesmal nicht so der Burner, da ich den Entwurf eher im Kopf vor Augen habe.

MfG

edit: hier nochmal *Archivbilder*, um das Elend nochmal in Erinnerung zu rufen  ach und sorry für die miese Qualität, die Bilder, die jetzt folgen waren noch mit der alten Cam gemacht und das neuere Bild hab ich Freestyle gemacht, da ich noch im Renovierungsstress bin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

mh irgendwie blick ich da nicht so ganz durch...
aber das kann auch daran liegen das ich die letzten par tage nicht geschlafen habe...
kommt vor die Front noch so ne art "Blende"?

mfg


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ja, das Brett wird, wie bei den Archivbildern auch wieder durchgehend sein, das ist dann die Front  zur besseren Einsicht hab ich das oben jetzt mal weggelassen, wie gesagt, der Hauptentwurf steckt in meinem Kopf, ich werde aber bei Zeiten (vllt schon morgen) mal ein Bild posten, wie ich die neue Front gestalten will. 
Ums kurz zu machen: ich tausche lediglich die "Stockwerke" der Laufwerke und des Mainboardträgers um einen besseren Zugang zur Hardware zur haben  
Derzeit überlege ich noch wie viele und welche Laufwerke ich dort einbaue und ob ich evtl. einen Stealthmod mache.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

Schön, mal ein Casecon, der nach langer Zeit erneuert wird
Alle anderen enden ja an einem Punkt für immer, also, was den Mod anbegeht
Bin gespannt, wie's wird


----------



## killer89 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

Ja, aber ein Casecon/mod ist eigentlich nie fertig, es gibt immer etwas zum Verbessern.

Ich will euch mal eben auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.
Also ich hab mich heut in unserer Garage eingeschlossen und mich schön eingestaubt. Stichsäge, Bohrer und Dremel(imitat) haben für ordentlich Sägemehl gesorgt. Leider musste ich mit enttäuschen feststellen, dass die Dremelscheiben nicht gerade zum Holz sägen (nichtmal feine Teile) geeignet ist... . Naja, aufgrund dessen hat sich natürlich alles verzögert, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich heute für Bekannte Zeitungen verteilen musste.

Bilder mach ich dann morgen welche vom aktuellen Stand, da hatte ich heute keine Lust mehr zu.

MfG


----------



## killer89 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Holzcase*

Sooo, dann mal ein Bilderupdate, ich weiß ja, dass ihr darauf achtet 
Erstmal die Vorderseite, wo ich leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin die Zeichnungen zu fotografieren, aber einen Großteil davon sieht man ja noch  nu muss ich mir noch Gedanken für Front-USB und den Powertaster machen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hier die Rückseite, die noch nen Feinschliff vertragen könnte... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier noch die "Wunden" am Hocker, die durch die Scharniere zum Befestigen hervorgerufen wurden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich komme diese Woche noch zu einem ersten Anpassen von Lüftern und Co. damit ich dann lackieren/streichen kann.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

Ja, die Rückseite braucht noch einen Feinschliff, da hast du vollends recht


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2009)

Gibt ja doch Leute, die hier nicht nur mitlesen, sondern auch posten XD oder die das hier überhaupt interessiert 
Zumindest der untere Teil fürs NT braucht noch nen Feinschliff... ^^
Die Front auch, ist mir beim Durchsehen so aufgefallen... 
Ich muss in die Rückseite ohnehin noch den Ausschnitt für den Mainboardtray machen...
Ich denk, dass am WE das nächste Update kommt 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2009)

Sieht doch gut aus ... beim Ausschnitt fürs NT würde ich allerdings die Rundungen noch wegmachen - also einen eckigen Ausschnitt

mfg


----------



## killer89 (8. März 2009)

Sooo sorry Leute,

zu meinem und eurem Bedauern muss ich euch mitteilen, dass ich es leider nicht geschafft hab Fotos zu machen vom aktuellen Stand, aber ich kann euch sagen, dass ich gestern und heute einiges geschafft habe. 

Allein heute habe ich von 10 Uhr bis 18 Uhr am Con gearbeitet. Aber die Beseitigung der Spuren ist immer sooo nervig und zeitaufwendig...

Ich hoffe, dass ich es schaffe morgen Bilder zu machen oder übermorgen. 
*
Eine Frage habe ich an euch: Wie bekommt man RAMPA-Muffen gerade in Holz gedreht?*

MfG

edit: @ XE85: hmm.. mal sehen, aber eigentlich wollte ich die rund lassen, da ansonsten ja auch keine Ecken da sind  mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass ich etwa 2mm zu weit ausgesägt bzw. geschliffen hab und nu is da n Spalt... mal sehen, wie ich den wegbekomm...


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2009)

eventuell mit einem kleinen Rahmen aus Alu ums NT

mfg


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. März 2009)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder und noch mehr neues wollen wir haben
bist du nun zufrieden killer89?


----------



## killer89 (9. März 2009)

Jaaa  habs heut leider auch nicht geschafft, weil die blöde Bahn sich mal wieder verspätet hat und ich absolut keinen Bock mehr hatte  außerdem warte ich wohl lieber noch aufs Stativ, ihr wollt doch Qualitätsware oder? 

MfG


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2009)

*Bilderupdate*
Sooo, wie von Bloemfontein gefordert gibts hier n Bilderupdate.
Da man ja für das Anlegen von Alben verhältnismäßig wenig Punkte bekommt, mach ich die Bilder wieder hier rein, außerdem bläht das dann nicht so auf. 
Bei jedem Bild gilt: Klick for *Big* 
Zuallererst ein kleines Ratespiel: Was ist das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Richtig  eine RAMPA-Muffe  eingefettet mit Mehrzweckfett, zum leichteren Eindrehen in Holz 


Hier das Loch dafür



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann noch die Löcher für USB. Leider etwas rund, da mit der Fräse ausgefräst, dafür aber relativ easy (und laut)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nun genug mit dem Kleinkram 
Hier mal die Front



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Rückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier der Deckel mit den sechs Löchern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Löcher in den Kanthölzern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ungefähr soll das Ganze dann mal aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sollte sich bei einem kleinen Probelauf herausstellen, dass die Löcher wohl doch nicht so passen wie sie sollen... warum auch? Da werd ich mich am WE dann noch wieder draufstürzen müssen, ich hoffe, dass ich euren Durst zumindest bis dahin stillen konnte und wehe hier postet jetzt keiner 

Ach und entschuldigt bitte die teilweise etwas verwackelten/dunklen Bilder, denn ich hab leider mein Stativ noch nicht und bin ein unruhiger Geselle 

MfG​


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2009)

Ahhhh, durst gestillt
Nette Bildchen, scheint ja voranzuschreiten
Die Löcher für USB, versiehst du die, wenn die anschlüsse drinne sind, mit einer Blende?
Sieht nämlich nicht so prikelnd aus sonst


----------



## killer89 (12. März 2009)

Danke, Balsam für meine Seele, dass hier mal einer postet ^^ ich komm mir immer so dumm vor hier zu posten und keiner sagt mal was zur Verbesserung oder so... 

Also zu den USB-Löchern kann ich sagen, dass das die Bilder von *innen* sind, von außen siehts besser aus, wird aber ohnehin noch alles angemalt, dann siehts lange net mehr so schlimm aus 

Was meint ihr, soll ich lieber größere Bilder posten, also höher aufgelöst, wenn ich die ohnehin als Attachment in meinen Post einbinde?

MfG


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. März 2009)

naja, ich wüsste nicht groß, was ich posten soll, du lieferst 'ne klasse arbeit ab, mir gefällts totel 
zu verbessern wüsst ich meistens nur was im endstadium [beleuchtung, etc.], aber soweit ist' noch nicht und das ist ja sowieso immer geschmacksfrage ... 

ich finds übrigens angenehm, dass du die bilder in einer "kleinen" auflösung postest und nicht direkt in die posts einbindest [zumindest im letzten bilderupdate, das sieht nicht übel aus !], das macht die sache übersichtlich...
640x480 oder 800x600 reicht imo völlig von der auflösung her, es sollen doch keine wallpaper werden  und alles sehen kann mal allemal...

weiter so !

mfg


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Naja... Lob macht sich ja auch nicht schlecht  ist immer Balsam für die Seele.

Schön aber auch mal ein Feedback zu bekommen wegen der Bilder , ich denke, dass ich dann die anderen entsprechend überarbeiten werd, mir persönlich gefällts auch ganz gut, zumal die Bilder bei der gegebenen Auflösung noch recht schnell geladen sind  vllt mach ich die noch ne Nummer größer, mal sehen 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

Wenn du eh nur anhängst, wie ich, dann lass die bilder groß, damit man besser und mehr, genauer etwas erkennt
Ich poste doch schon seit du reloaded gemacht hast
und ein feedback bekommst du auch immer von mir, hab den Fredchen ja schließlich abonniert, da die arbeit sehr toll ist und ja auch mein kumpel bischt


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Joa, magst wohl recht haben... wobei das natürlich den Fred nicht so aufbläht, ich experimentier noch mal n bisschen mitm Bilderupload hier ^^ mal sehen, was sich daraus machen lässt 
Gegen dich hab ich ja auch nix gesagt, aber hier gibts so viele Threads, wo immer gepostet wird, aber ich hab bei mir immer das Gefühl, dass ich ganz alleine bin 

Mal sehen, hoffentlich komm ich morgen Nachmittag noch zum Basteln, morgen früh muss ich Möbel kaufen gehen/fahren... 

MfG


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2009)

das Case wird sicher interessant 

mach dir keinen Kopf, bei meinem Tagebuch waren am anfang auch nicht viele teilnehmer, man kann halt nicht immer mit den Große konkurrieren, der inhalt ist mir da wichtiger als die Postanzahl 

mfg Klemens


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

ohhhh, soll ich dich trösten kommen
Ja, in machen wird echt tag und nacht gepostet und in machen nicht fühle mich aber machmal auch ein bissl doof, ich poste in meinen abos und dann ist nichts mehr los
das forum ist wohl eine organisierte mobbing-gemeinde, die ihre opfer wilkürlich heraussucht

@klefreak: ja, auch wenn die postanzahl nicht die höchste ist, so ist allerdings doch die hit-anzahl sehr hoch


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2009)

@bloemfontein:

wir brauchen doch alle unsere tägliche Portion EGO 

@ Topic: 
bei den USB anschlüssen würde ich trotz lackierens vorher diese noch möglichst gleichmäßig ausfeilen denn der Lack kann nur bedingt über unebenheiten hinwegtäuschen !

mfg Klemens


----------



## killer89 (13. März 2009)

Danke, jetzt fühl ich mich langsam besser  finds bloß komisch, denn am Anfang haben hier immer sehr viele gepostet und nu kaum noch welche 
Zu den USB-Anschlüssen: ich versuch mal dran zu denken ein Bild von vorne zu machen  
Das Ausfeilen ist ne Selbstverständlichkeit ^^

Meine To Do-Liste für die nächsten 2 Tage:

Deckelbefestigung verbessern/testen, wie es passt
Mainboard-Tray anpassen
HDD-Käfig anpassen, vllt auch austauschen 
Mal sehen, wie viel ich davon schaffe ^^

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

Dann mach dich mal ans' werk


----------



## killer89 (16. März 2009)

Sorry Leute, muss euch leider enttäuschen, aber letztes WE hab ich nix geschafft... musste hier n paar Möbel aufbauen (wers im ^< v vllt noch nicht gelesen hat  ) und das hat Kraft und Zeit gekostet und gestern war Fußball mit aktiver Teilnahme angesagt. 

Nächstes WE sollte ich allerdings wieder rankommen an den Con, dann gehts weiter 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. März 2009)

*freu* aufs WE
Naja, man hat halt nicht immer Zeit für alles


----------



## killer89 (22. März 2009)

Sooo, ein "Mini-Update" da ich nicht wirklich viel geschafft habe... die Muffen haben mich doch sehr aufgehalten und ich musste noch für meine Eltern Einladungen zur Silberhochzeit verteilen... 

Im Großen und Ganzen habe ich die einzelnen Teile mal verschraubt um zu schauen ob nun auch wirklich alles gut passt und was ich wie noch ändern muss. 

Leider musste ich mit Enttäuschen feststellen, dass die Schrauben/die Muffen auch zusammengebaut nicht passen... sogar schlechter als vorher  naja...
etwas probiert ein neues Teil fertiggemacht und neu angesetzt und... wieder nicht... 

Also erstmal abreagiert und die Löcher im Hocker geringfügig größer gebohrt und dann die Schrauben angepasst. Bis auf eine passten alle zu >= 80%, was bei Holz ja nicht das große Problem ist, das zieht sich ja noch etwas hin. Die letzte Muffe hab ich mit all meiner Kraft wieder rausgedreht... weil sich die Schraube verkantet hatte. Also vorsichtshalber alle mit Leim befestigt, ein Test steht allerdings noch aus oO.

Hier aber erstmal die Bilder, auf die ihr ja mit Sicherheit sehnsüchtig wartet 
Zuerst mal die Front des Cons wo ich noch etwas schleifen muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann die Rückseite, leider ohne Schlitten, hab ein Foto davon schlicht vergessen, wird aber eh noch schwarz gemacht und auch der LW-Käfig kommt wieder raus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun noch ein Detailbild des USB-Anschlusses von vorne und des Power-Button-Loches  ein klein wenig überarbeitet werden muss das Ganze noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Unschärfe schiebe ich mal auf den Zoom 
Fehlt nun nur noch die Schrägansicht des ganzen Übels 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte euren Hunger etwas stillen und ihr müsst euch wohl auch weiterhin auf Schmalhanskost einstellen, da nächstes WE wieder Fußball ist und ich noch n bisschen was für die Berufsschule machen muss 

MfG​


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

Sieht doch schon sehr gut aus.
machst du ds Mainboard eigentlich mit einem (Mobo)Schlitten fest? oder auf einer Holzplatte?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage. baust du immer noch an dem Hocker oder schon wieder?
ne im ernst ganz geil das Case wie ich finde. Vor allem praktisch wenn man kein Platz hat. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

Guck mal ein paar seiten zurück
Da steht kalr und deutlich, dass er nun, nach langer zeit den Hocker nochmal überarbeiten, neu bauen will

Außerdem hat er ja cuh den Titel angepasst, reloaded----> neu aufgelegt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2009)

ich denke, dass er  alles sagte was ich meinte. Ich hätte auch meinen Freund zu meiner Linken nehmen können  
Außerdem habe ich gelesen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

upps, smiley übersehen bin schon weg


----------



## killer89 (23. März 2009)

Ja... den Mobo-Schlitten hab ich ganz vergessen, aber da das Holz ist, will ich da nicht zu oft schrauben, der kommt wieder rein.
Auf Holz wär mir das zu gefährlich, dass das Board kaputt geht, da sich das Holz beim Tragen, Raufsetzen, whatever ja auch noch bewegt  außerdem hätt ich die Rückseite sonst anders bearbeiten müssen 
@ nichtraucher91: letztes Mal gefiel dir der Kasten noch nicht so gut ^^

MfG

edit: zur Erinnerung: 


nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Naja der Hit is das teil ja nu auch nicht aber die Idee ist geil.
> Was mich stört sind die Schrauben und die Winkel die ich in der Front sehe.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. März 2009)

Wie damals gesagt es störten mich die Schrauben und Winkel in der Front. Bis jetzt sehe ich auch noch keine. Das Schrauben kommen werden seh ich ja, aber die wirst du doch wohl gekonnt verstecken oder?
PS.: Meinungen ändern sich auch. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (23. März 2009)

Ich werd versuchen die zu verstecken, aber atm fällt mir keine Befestigung für die Lüfter ein außer eben über Gewindestangen... dafür bleiben die Winkel innen, es sei denn mir erscheint der Aufbau zu instabil. Momentan siehts aber noch gut aus 

Hat vllt einer ne Idee, wie ich die Lüfter befestigen kann? Also Lüfter + Filter + Holz ergibt eine Dicke von etwa 4 cm... 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. März 2009)

Für die Lüfter hätte ich eine Idee. Also du nimmst Holzstäbe, die etwa den Durchmesser der Lüfterlöcher haben. Die schiebst du dann in die vorgebohrten Löcher, dann Staubfilter und Lüfter hinten rauf. Zum befestigen haust du hinten (hinter Lüfter und Staubfilter) ein kleinen Nagel durchs Holz. Den Rest kannst du dann auch abschneiden. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2009)

Keine schlechte Idee, wenn da nur nicht der Punkt wäre, dass ich die Luftfilter außen anbringen will, damit a) der Lüfter nicht so stark verstaubt und b) ich die Filter leichter säubern kann 

Immer her mit den Ideen  vielleicht mach ich die Schrauben und Muttern auch noch irgendwie hübsch...

MfG


----------



## killer89 (28. März 2009)

Sooo, hab heut n bissl wieder was gemacht und überarbeitet (Bilder sind noch nicht gemacht, folgen morgen) und ich hab ne Frage an euch, ob ihr vielleicht ne Idee habt, wie ich diese Rollen abnehmbar anbauen kann. Am besten ohne Schrauben natürlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wie siehts aus, habt ihr Ideen, wie ich die festmachen könnte?

MfG


----------



## Pommes (28. März 2009)

Du bastelst dir ne Führung aus U-profilen und kannste die Rollen dann immer rein und rausschieben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2009)

Die Idee ist mir auch sofort in den Kopf geschossen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (29. März 2009)

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber ich steh grad n bissl aufm Schlauch (liegt wohl an der Zeitumstellung...)
Haste mal ne Zeichnung?

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2009)

klar. 
Ich hoffe du verstehst meine Gedankengänge. 
Zwischen die Beiden U-Profiele schiebst du dann einfach die Rollen. Nur kann es passieren, dass sie so immer noch rausrutschen. Da musst du dir noch eine Art Sicherung ausdenken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Pommes (29. März 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> es passieren, dass sie so immer noch rausrutschen. Da musst du dir noch eine Art Sicherung ausdenken.



Einfach eine Seite auch zu 1/3 auch mit Profilen zubauen oder die Enden der Profile verschließen, sodass die Rolle reingeht, aber an drei Seiten nicht mehr heraus kann.


----------



## killer89 (29. März 2009)

Jetzt klingelts bei mir  danke  da kann ich ja Gewindestangen oder n Splint nehmen  
Villeicht fällt mir aber auch noch ne andere Lösung aus meinen Beständen ein...

BTW: Bilder gibts heut nicht, hatte wieder Fussi und bin total platt, aber wir haben gewonnen  sind aber ohnehin nur Kleinigkeiten, die ich gemacht hab... eig. hab ich nur den Hocker angeschliffen und die Schrauben und Muffen getestet. Mal sehen, vllt kommt ja morgen "Farbe" ins Spiel 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. März 2009)

Auf was sitzt du jetzt eigentlich, wenn du dein Hocker auseinander genommen hast?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (29. März 2009)

Auf meinem Stuhl  
Der Hocker ist eigentlich nur eine Notlösung  
Ach ja: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was würdet ihr über so eine Befestigung denken?
Das ist die Halterung von meinem Stativ, wenn man das mit nem drehbaren Stück Holz machen würd!? Eventuell kombiniert mit den U-Profilen 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

Das Bild ist ein bissl Duster, wäre aber auch eine Idee
Überhaupt schön, dass es hier weitergeht
Dann schieß wenigstens Morgen die Bilder, bitte


----------



## Pommes (29. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Das ist die Halterung von meinem Stativ, wenn man das mit nem drehbaren Stück Holz machen würd!? Eventuell kombiniert mit den U-Profilen



Das Stück Holz auf den Stativsockel drehen oder was?


----------



## killer89 (29. März 2009)

@ Bloemi: joa, hoffentlich gibts auch nen Grund dazu  (ich hoffe mein Dad erbarmt sich zu streichen ) bin ja morgen auf Arbeit und hab dann kaum Zeit, daher hab ich das mal "delegiert"

@ light-clocker: hast heut den Ironie-Mod aktiviert wa?  

Aber zur Befestigung sollte das doch auch gehen, wenn man die Rollen auf n Stück Holz schraubt und dann die Enden anschrägt, die Seiten ins U-Profil und an den Enden son drehbares Stück, womit man die "Schienen" dann vor dem Verrutschen schützt. 

Das würd auch die Schraubenbefestigung vermeiden 

MfG


----------



## Pommes (29. März 2009)

Ja dat meinte ich doch^^
Ironie-Mod? Wo? Brauch ich


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2009)

Verdammt noch eins... wollt heut ja eigentlich ein Update reinstellen, aber DAS will ich euch nicht antun... mein Dad wollte das heut ja für mich freundlicherweise streichen, so wie letztes Mal halt auch mit Holzfarbe, nur hält die nicht auf MDF  
Tipps? Anregungen? Hinweise?

MfG


----------



## Pommes (30. März 2009)

Schleif die Oberfläche an


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2009)

Als wenn ich das noch nicht getan hätte... ich werd mal einen neuen Versuch mit Sprühlack starten, aber erst mal frag ich meinen Bekannten, der is Maler XD obwohl davon gibts hier doch auch genug!?

MfG


----------



## Pommes (30. März 2009)

Jo berichte mal wie es mit dem Sprühen geklappt hat, habe ich hier auch noch n Holzcase stehen was andere andere Farbe vertragen könnte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

MDF ja? und du hast schon geschliffen? Das ist doch so ziemlich das dümmste was man machen kann bei MDF! Dann saugt das doch noch mehr! Dadurch zieht der Lack ins Holz und es quillt auf.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2009)

Das is ja ganz normale Holzfarbe... was soll ich tuuuuun?

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

rein theoretisch müsste diese Schicht die bei MDF drauf ist, wieder drauf, aber wie das geht weis ich echt nicht. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2009)

naja... Spachtel sollte es doch auch bringen oder?

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. März 2009)

ja dünn sollte reichen, denke ich mal...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (2. April 2009)

Sooo... mal sehen, was draus geworden ist, hab gestern mal mit soner Malerrolle mein Case lackiert, sah gestern ganz gut aus, als es noch leicht feucht war, bin mal gespannt, wie es heute Abend aussieht... *die Spannung steigt*

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

Wir haben heute abend, die Spanniung ist auf dem höhepunkt, doch killer nicht on
Bitte mach auch einige Bildchen, damit wir dein Werk bestaunen können 

EDIT: danne mal lose*hibbelig sei* wir warten


----------



## killer89 (2. April 2009)

Bin daaa, wer nooooch? 
Sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat, aber ich hab schonmal n bisschen gebastelt bzw. basteln müssen und die Fotos müssen ja auch alle gemacht und gesichtet werden  ich lad dann gleich mal hoch 
Zunächst mal zwei Blicke aufs Innere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann das Heck, leider nur von schräg oben, aber man sieht ja alles 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die Front mit eingebauten Trägern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Muffe zur Befestigung des Deckels, gegen Drehungen mit einem kleinen Nagel fixiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der Hocker, nur von außen lackiert, da von innen noch Mesh kommt und ohnehin keiner reinschaut (mir ist auch der Lack ausgegangen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier nochmal der lackierte USB-Bereich: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ein kleiner Durchblick (mir gefiel die Perspektive so  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG​


----------



## klefreak (2. April 2009)

schaut cool aus !

mfg Klemens


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

true black() sehr schön


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. April 2009)

Ich weis ja nicht. Sieh imo nicht also doll aus mit dem schwarz. Kommen da noch Akzente?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (2. April 2009)

Sooo, danke erstmal  hab jetzt alle Bilder drin... mir ist eben der Rechner abgeschmiert... daher hats so lange gedauert...

Die "Akzente" kommen noch durch die Lüfter, das kommt noch und wird, denke ich mal, auch nicht schlecht wirken 

Morgen muss ich für den Hocker noch das Mesh fertig machen und einbauen und die Lüfter und sonstige Hardware einbauen 

BTW: habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen zur Befestigung der Lüfter?

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

Wie willst du die Lüftzer denn anbrigen? Hübsch oder schön leise und entkoppelt?
bei letzterem würde ich schwarze schrauben+muttern nehmen und zwischen ghäuse und lüfter und s+m und lüfter und zwischen case und s+m schwarze o.ringe aus gummi legen 
Schau dir am besten sonst mal das Silent-Kit von PCGH auf pfgh.Caseking.de an


----------



## killer89 (2. April 2009)

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung... ich hatte eigentlich an meine Gewindestangen gedacht, die ich noch hab... aber die sind leider nicht schwarz... da ich auch noch die silbernen Luftfilter hab (auch Akzente  ) würden die dann aber wieder passen...

MfG

edit: blöd natürlich, dass meine letzte Bestellung von Caseking heute angekommen ist... nochmal bestell ich wohl nicht in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen...


----------



## XE85 (3. April 2009)

Sieht gut aus ... kommen beleuchtete Lüfter zum Einsatz .. ??

mfg


----------



## killer89 (3. April 2009)

Ja ^^ die guten "alten" Revoltecs mit roten LEDs, die haben für mich immer noch das beste Rot  

Achja sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät wieder melde, aber ich hab die Kiste mal zusammengebastelt, zumindest testweise und musste feststellen, dass es noch ein wenig hakt, vor allem bei der Deckelbefestigung... naja müssens halt vier Schrauben halten 

Morgen gibts dann Bilder 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2009)

Morgen 

Ja, irgendwie passts meistens nicht auf anhieb, dass kann man schon fast als Gesetz gelten lassen. Im Garten passt der Stein nicht, am PC fehlt ein Schrauchen, beim fahrradfahren fällt man hin. Irgendwas ist immer gelle().


----------



## killer89 (4. April 2009)

Ja... leider... es hat ja schon einigermaßen gepasst ohne Lackierung, aber irgendwas hab ich falsch gemacht... vielleicht auch bei der zusätzlichen Befestigung... kp, jedenfalls müssens jetzt auch 4 Schrauben halten, vllt überarbeite ich das nochmal, wenns nicht hält, wie es soll aber ich muss jetzt fertig werden, damit mein Zimmer endlich weiter verändert werden kann, Silberhochzeit meiner Eltern steht vor der Tür und hier siehts aus wie Dresden 45...

Naja, erstmal Bilderupdate:
Zunächst einmal noch ein paar Blicke auf das Case mit allen "Innereien" also den Trägern für Mainboard und die Laufwerke aus allen 4 "Richtungen":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von links



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von rechts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von vorne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das Heck 
Dann hab ich noch drei Bilder von meinem Brandneuen Tagan 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder folgen hoffentlich morgen.​ 
Ach ja, heute morgen war ich einkaufen und hab mir noch schöne M4 x 50 Schrauben mit Muttern gekauft, die besser aussehen als die hässlichen Gewindestangen  Bilder hab ich leider noch keine, aber die kommen noch, garantiert 
Weiterhin hab ich mir die Bauteile für ein "Shoggy-Sandwich" gekauft und nach Unterlegscheiben aus Silikon oder weichem Gummi geschaut und gefragt, leider gabs keine... da muss ich wohl nochmal los oder ich lasse holen  meine Mutti wollte glaub ich nächste Woche zum Obi, nach nem Schlüsselbrett schauen 

Najoa, so lange ich meine U-Scheiben bekomme, bin ich glücklich 

so stay tuned 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. April 2009)

Na bitte mit weiß haste du doch auch schon ein Akzent. Am besten wären jetzt noch weiße Lüfter.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (4. April 2009)

Danke, aber nee, werden die Revoltec Dark Red 120er ^^ und zwei 60er Revoltec für hinten ohne Licht 
Sagt mal, habt ihr ne Idee, was ich in den dritten 5,25"-Schacht packen soll?
Ich hab jetzt einmal mein SATA-LW von Samsung und mein AXP-Flip-Up-Panel... im dritten könnte ich noch ein zweites LW einbauen oder hat jemand noch ne Idee?

MfG


----------



## computertod (4. April 2009)

machs wie ich, zerleg ein altes Laufwerk und mach ne Laufwerksblende als Deckel drauf und schon hast ein schönes Staufach für z.b. Windoof CDs oder so


----------



## killer89 (4. April 2009)

Das ist ne Idee, aber für mich leider sinnlos... da ich entweder Schubladen oder nen Koffer hab 
Weitere Vorschläge sind gern gesehen.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2009)

Mach die weißen Innereien(MB-Halterung, 5,25"-Schacht und so) doch Rot, dann passt alles super zusammen

Für den freien 5,25" fällt mir gerade nichts ein
Wie wäre es mit nem HDD-Vibe Fixer für die HDD(ist ja klar). Sonst weiß ich gerdae auch nichts. Nen Card-Reader oder so.


----------



## killer89 (5. April 2009)

Neee, also lackieren wollte ich die Teile ungern nochmal, zumal ich das gerade so besonders passend finde  wenns komplett ist, dann wird man das, denke ich, sehr gut sehen.
Vibe-fixer.... an sich ne gute Idee, aber da gibt es zum einen den schönen HDD-Käfig und zum anderen keine Möglichkeit das Ding vernünftig zu befestigen..., da nur einseitig Löcher vorhanden sind... (außerdem will ich mein Shoggy-Sandwich nutzen  )

Vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand noch ne Idee, sonst kommt da morgen einfach ein zweites DVD-Laufwerk rein, dann kann ich endlich wieder Disc-at-once brennen und muss nicht so oft wechseln 

MfG


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Ich will euch mal ein Bilderupdate liefern, da ihr ja so schön fleißig klickt 
Zunächst einmal den aktuellen Stand: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann Bilder der Hardware und des Kartons und des Inhaltes aus diversen Perspektiven 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum Vergleich nochmal mein alter X2 für S939, man sieht genau die schlechten Kanten des HS, die schon immer so waren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch mein Lüfterturm auf dem Shoggy-Sandwich-Material und die Verpackung vom NT  (teuflisch leise)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich konnte euren Durst auf Bilder etwas stillen, weitere Bilder findet ihr unten (noch ein paar Details und meine neue Soundkarte (Packung) und die Schwämme)
Hoffentlich bekomm ich am WE n bissl was hin bzw. hoffentlich bekomm ich morgen endlich passende Schrauben zur Befestigung von meiner Platte am Shoggy-Sandwich.

MfG


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Und noch mehr Detailaufnahmen, leider nur die Revision 1.0 des Boards, was die CPU-Auswahl etwas einschränkt und die bescheuert angebrachten USB-Stecker zwischen den PCIe x16-Slots 
Die Soundkarte bereitet unter Vista leider noch kleine Probleme, mal sehen, was ich da machen muss...

MfG


----------



## sNook (7. April 2009)

Schöne Hardware hast du da 
Was ist denn das für eine CPU?

Auch die Idee mit dem Shoggy Sandwhich finde ich ziemlich cool, bin gespannt wieviel das bring und wie gut es in deinem Case wirkt!!

Auch alles andere - das Case ist wirklich super gelungen, aber da willst du doch nicht echt drauf sitzen, oder?^^ Wäre mir ja zu niedrig 

Aber wirklich sehr schön bisher. Baust du eigentlich auf Silent oder Power? 
Die Roten Revoltecs hatte ich nämlich auch mal. Sind nicht gerade Silent gewesen, aber Power hatten sie^^

Grüße und mach weiter so *Abo*


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Also das mit dem Shoggy ist eher ne Notlösung, da die Platte doch ziemlich schwingt (ich kann sie leider nicht beidseitig anschrauben...)
Die CPU ist, wie ich dir eben schon ins Profil geschrieben hab vorerst nur ein Übergang und wandert später evtl. in einen HTPC, mal sehen, zum Vergleich ist auch mein S939 X2 4200+ mit drin, um zu zeigen, wie schlecht der verarbeitet war/ist (CPU hat noch den Manchester-Kern und der 4200+ für AM2 den Windsor-Kern)

Und ja, ich werde drauf sitzen, zumindest im Notfall, z.B. auf LANs  und die Optik täuscht ein wenig, ich werd den mal bei Gelegenheit neben meinen Bürostuhl und einen Zollstock stellen, der ist ziemlich hoch 

Ich bau ein bisschen auf beides, also Power UND Silent, für die Revoltecs brauch ich nur weiche U-Scheiben, die ich leider immer noch nicht bekommen hab  und um die HDD am Shoggy festzumachen brauch ich M3-Grobgewindeschrauben (halt für HDDs) mit etwa 12mm Länge... mal sehen, meine letzte Chance ist ein Eisenwarenladen im Nachbarort...

MfG


----------



## sNook (7. April 2009)

Interessant 

Wenn du das Shoggy nimmer brauchst, schick mir ma ne message^^
Aber das Bild mit Zollstock würd ich echt gern sehen. Und wie du das auf ner LAN mit den Kabeln (Maus,Tastatur etc) regeln willst 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Mach ich  das Shoggy wird wohl komplett verbraucht 
Und auf LANs funzt das, habs schon ausprobiert, man muss nur an der richtigen Seite vorbeilaufen, sonst hat man ein Problem 

MfG


----------



## sNook (7. April 2009)

Das haste schon ausprobiert?^^

Nee also, ich meinte, Tastatur und Maus gehören aufn Tisch und die Kabel dann ja unter deinen Po 
dann baumeln die doch vor dir runter oder nicht? Da hätt ich auch gerne mal ein Bild von, wenn das geht^^

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (7. April 2009)

Ja, is atm schlecht, aber das bekommste noch  
Muss erstmal aufräumen, bekomme Donnerstag nen neuen Schreibtisch und muss hier erstmal entrümpeln  aber es geht, glaub mir 

MfG


----------



## sNook (7. April 2009)

Ich glaube dir  Aber ich würde sowas gerne mal sehen.
Für mich als alten LAN Gänger ist das sehr interessant. Habe evtl. auch n neues Projekt in der Schaffe. Weil ich dieses Bild gesehen habe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann auf LAN sehr bequem sein^^

Grüße


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

@killer89: , einfach nur, dass sieht mit den FANs einfach nur geil aus
auch mal neue HW

@sNook: auf dein neues projekt bin ich gespannt mit dem pic imt den kabeln gebe ich dir recht, wäre spoannend


----------



## sNook (8. April 2009)

Danke dir Bloemi, aber es war nur so ein Quergedanke  Wenn jemand ne Ahnung hat, wer das Case oben gebastelt hat oder wie es heisst oder sonstwas, gerne bescheid sagen 

Aber nu geraten wir ein wenig Off-Topic 
@killer89: 
Kommen noch mehr bilder?? Also heute  Auf das Shoggy Sandwhich bin ich mal sehr gespannt 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2009)

Danke Bloemi 

Ich glaub heut wird das nix mehr mit Bildern... hab grad mal probehalber nen Lüffi eingebaut (allerdings ohne U-Scheiben) und die Shoggy-HDD-Combo wird sich noch mindestens auf morgen verschieben, weil ich immer noch keine passenden Schrauben hab... 
Vllt schaff ich heut noch ein Bild, aber selbst das wär viel, muss hier jetzt alles abbauen, weil ich morgen meinen neuen Schreibtisch bekomme und dafür muss erstmal Platz her...

MfG


----------



## sNook (8. April 2009)

Alles klar, dann mach mal 
Müssen wir uns halt solange gedulden  

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2009)

Soooo ein kleines Update gibts noch, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So sieht die Front jetzt aktuell aus, mal probehalber nen Lüfter vorne komplett montiert, nur halt ohne Unterlegscheiben zur Dämpfung.

Meine ToDo-Liste für die nächsten Tage:

Zimmer umbauen -> neuer Schreibtisch
Schrauben passend für HDD-Gewinde kaufen
weiche Unterlegscheiben kaufen zur Dämpfung
Shoggy-Sandwich basteln mit den Schrauben für meine Platte 

MfG


----------



## sNook (8. April 2009)

Seeeeehr nett  Schaut wunderbar aus und das Rot passt perfekt zum Schwarz *träum* 

Dann mach mal, die Tage 

Grüße


----------



## DarkDragon (8. April 2009)

Junge Junge.
Schön Schön.
Wie lange hast du überhaupt gebraucht mit deinem Case.
Sieht supi aus


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2009)

Danke, aber deshalb hab ichs ja auch in schwarz lackiert  und ich find nichtmal die silbernen Luftfilter stören die Optik, gibt irgendwo noch die richtige Akzentuierung 
Das wars denn aber echt für heute, ich hab keine Lust mehr hier weiterzumachen, weder mitm PC, noch mitm Schreibtisch...

MfG

edit: @ DarkDragon: also angefangen hab ich fast vor einem Jahr  die Neuauflage hab ich am 25.02. begonnen


----------



## DarkDragon (8. April 2009)

Danke.
hast viel Zeit reingesteckt sieht man.
Sieht nice aus


----------



## killer89 (11. April 2009)

So heute gibts das Shoggy-Update 
Das Grundmaterial hatte ich euch ja schon gezeigt, jetzt kommt die Produktion und wie es jetzt wirkungsvoll in meinem Rechner "arbeitet"
Erstmal der Trick, den ich mir ausm Netz gesucht hab, allerdings mit Nivea: einfach die Schraublöcher der Platte mit Nivea eingecremt und nen Stempel draus gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann das Gerät mit dem ich die Löcher gemacht hab: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und hier dann mal "gelocht" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 für die Befestigung der Platten hab ich mich für eine Kombi aus Abstandshalter und passender Schraube entschieden, die dann so aussieht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und noch einmal komplett von oben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
von der Seite: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mit Platte: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann nochmal die Reste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 
die vom gesamten Material übrig sind und dann das finale Ergebnis: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG​


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2009)

Hey geil! Ich hoffe es bringt auch ordentlich etwas!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (11. April 2009)

Najoa, da die Spinpoint ja ohnehin schon sehr leise ist, hat man sie vorher nur bei Zugriffen gehört 
Jetzt hört man sie zwar auch noch, aber halt nur die normalen Laufgeräusche ohne Schwingungen aufs Case  kann man prima mitm Finger überprüfen  man merkt am Case nix mehr. 

Ich denke mal, dass der Deckel hier die letzten Geräusche noch dämmen sollte  Lüfter noch ein bisschen drosseln und schon haben wir einen Silent-PC 

MfG

edit: die HDD-Temps sind allerdings gar nicht überragend oO 49° atm...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2009)

Oh 49 ist nicht schlecht^^
ich schaffe mit meinen beiden Quiet Drives übereinander und ohne Luftstrom 37°C und 41°C

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (11. April 2009)

Ja... herzlichen Glühstrumpf  
Scheint wirklich gut zu dämmen das Zeug... n Lüfter wollt ich ohnehin noch anbringen, fragt sich nur wie.... hmmm... mal nachdenken... jetzt sinds "nur" noch 37° 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2009)

Gut gelungen.
Du darfst die Platte aber auch nicht zu dolle kühlen, sonst stirbt sie früher
Wenns möglich sit, an einen Lüfter so befestigen, dass er ganz leicht Luft an der PLatte vorbei aus dem Gehäuse pustet
Eine Paint-Skize folgt gleich

EDIT: Here it is



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (12. April 2009)

Was Bloemi sich dabei gedacht hat??  

Also das sieht doch schon nicht schlecht aus, aber einen "Deckel" solltest du eventuell doch anfertigen  Und morgen/heute gehts weiter mit dem nächsten Update?

Btw: Frohe Ostern euch allen  

Grüße vom sNook


----------



## killer89 (12. April 2009)

Hmm... was Bloemi sich da gedacht hat, das Frag ich mich auch... 
Meine Planung sieht vor, dass ich entweder nen gedrosselten 80er oder 60er Lüfter davor setze, der eine leichte Brise über die Platte bläst und die Abluft wird dann vom NT abgesaugt.

Natürlich kommt noch der Deckel drüber, ich will ja auch noch den praktischen Nutzen haben, allerdings wollte ich erstmal den "Innenausbau" fertig haben 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2009)

Also ich glaube ich versteh was Bloemi da gemalt hat^^ 

Also, der lüfter soll, wenn ich es richtig versteh, nicht direkt auf die Platte, sondern neben her pusten und damit eine indirekte Belüftung darstellen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## computertod (12. April 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich schaffe mit meinen beiden Quiet Drives übereinander und ohne Luftstrom 37°C und 41°C
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



die Temps schaff ich auch, nur ist die größere/neuere Platte kälter als die kleinere/ältere, egal ob oben oder unten

BTT: dein Case sieht bis jetzt gut aus, hoffentlich schaftst du´s noch zum SilentPC^^


----------



## killer89 (12. April 2009)

Danke computertod

Sooo, kleines Update, aber ohne Bilder: Hab alle Lüfter verbaut, allerdings ist mir das Ganze noch ein wenig zu laut (kann auch an der HD4870 liegen ) jetzt gibts nur noch ein Problem: entweder ist mir mein AXP-Flipup-Panel beim Einbau kaputt gegangen oder es streikt einfach mal so, jedenfalls gehts nicht mehr und ich könnt  
Reklamieren wär auch sinnlos, da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr drauf, wär das zweite Ding, was mir davon kaputt gegangen wär und das sagt ja einiges über die Qualität oder?
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: welche Lüftersteurung mit Temp-Anzeige gibts für den 5,25"-Schacht?

MfG


----------



## sNook (12. April 2009)

Ich denke mal hier wirst du fündig werden, oder?

E: Du kannst dir diese auch nochmal angucken 

EE: Vielleicht hier, hier, hier, hier, hier und hier mal reinsehen und danach einfach mal die SuFu anschmeissen 



Grüße


----------



## killer89 (12. April 2009)

Joa... das Blöde ist nur, dass die Dinger mit SATA so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden sind... ich schau da ja auch grad beim Gehäuse-König und natürlich ärgert mich der Preis 

MfG


----------



## sNook (12. April 2009)

Ich hab oben noch ein wenig editiert, kp ob da was dabei ist?? 
Was genau suchst du denn und wieso SATA? 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (12. April 2009)

Hmm... einmal haste mir wieder n AXP-Panel verlinkt 
Ich suche an sich ein Panel zur Anzeige von Temps und eben der Steurung von Lüftern und natürlich um USB-Anschlüsse nach vorne zu legen und für den Cardreader 
SATA oder eSATA eben zum Anschluss von externen HDDs 
Aber danke für das Speedfan-HowTo  da schau ich nachher/morgen mal rein

MfG


----------



## sNook (12. April 2009)

Ahh sorry, dass mit dem AXP Panel wollte ich nicht 
Also mit SpeedFan kannste alle Lüfter die AUF deinem MB sitzen regeln.

Für die externen/Front anschlüsse würde ich dir das sonst empfehlen oder das 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

akasa zu teuer und Scythe nicht mit der passenden Ausstattung 
Und Speedfan ist auch grad ein Krampf... ich bekomm einfach nur zwei Lüfter geregelt... ich frag einfach mal n paar Fragen im Fred 
Sonst gibts eben nur Spannungsadapter  wenn ich die dann mal alle wiederfinde 

MfG


----------



## sNook (13. April 2009)

Ich hätte noch 2x 12 auf 7 Volt adapter wenn du das meinst 
Und wegen den Lüftern: Das habe ich auf meinem Asus Board auch. Ich habe 3 Plätze für Lüfter, kann aber nur 2 regeln. Der andere macht gar nix. Das soll laut meiner googelei, anscheinend normal sein 

*E:*
Und wieso hat das Scythe ding nicht die richtige Ausstattung - SATA kann man doch ranschliessen - gibts da nich iwie nen Adapter für eSATA auf SATA?
Ansonsten schau dir ma dieses an oder jenes
oder aber solches , die letzten beiden sind, denke ich, wie für dich geschaffen  

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

Bäm!
Man, ich hatte gestern Abend Tomaten auf den Augen  
Das Scythe hat doch alles, was ich will XD 
Danke für deine Mühen 

Dann werd ich mir das wohl holen... oder eben doch die andere Alternative mit den Slotblechen für vorne 

MfG


----------



## Michi26206 (13. April 2009)

Hi,

hab gerade deinen Fred gefunden gefällt mir gut.

Mal ne Frage: ist das mit den Rollen noch ein Thema?

Gruß


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

Danke 
Achso, ja, wegen den Rollen  ^^ ich habs mir jetzt einfacher gemacht, da ich den PC ohnehin nur zu Hause auf Rollen haben wollte, hab ich mir einfach ein Rollbrett gebastelt, hatte ja noch etwas Verschnitt und das passte ganz gut  wieso fragste?

MfG


----------



## Michi26206 (13. April 2009)

Weil ich evtl. ne Idee gehabt hätte. Aber das ist ja jetzt hinfällig.


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

Naja, lass doch mal hören, vielleicht wird die Idee in einer späteren Revision ja noch umgesetzt 

@ sNook: Ich stell mir grad bei dem Scythe-Teil die Frage, wie ich den Strom für die Platte da raus bekomme , ich glaub ich mach das doch lieber mit den Slotblenden, oder haste noch ne Idee? 

MfG

edit: so als ein kleines Ostergeschenk von mir an euch ein Bild des (fast) fertigen Cons, fast fertig, da mir meine Lüftersteuerung ja (mal wieder) kaputt gegangen ist und ich nix zum füllen des Schachtes habe und da das Kabelmanagement, was ihr hier jetzt nicht seht noch optimiert werden muss, der Deckel ist daher auch nur aufgesetzt und nicht festgeschraubt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach und entschuldigt bitte die Unordnung, aber wo gehobelt wird, fallen nunmal Späne und die Kabel werden noch passend verlegt, die man da unterm Schreibtisch liegen sieht


----------



## sNook (13. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 
Also, meinst du die Scythe Kaze Master ? Also wie ich das sehe^^ hast du ja vorne nur ein Platz frei. Du meintest aber, das andere LW wäre nun ja, nicht gezwungernermaßen da drin oder? Denn wenn du eins rausnehmen könntest, dann würde ich dir das empfehlen wie aus meinem letzten Post  Das sollte recht hübsch anzusehen sein und die Kosten halten sich, wie ich finde noch in Grenzen 

Ansonten bin ich erst heute gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder da und dann such ich das Internet mal eine Runde ab 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

Nein, ich meinte das hier ^^
Dann verstehen wir uns? 

Das Dumme ist nur bei der aktuellen Positionierung, dass ich von nem Panel eig. gar nix hätte (siehe Bild oben) weil das zu weit unten wär... zwei währen der Overkill, ich denke ich werd mir das Kama-Panel mit meiner Blende zusammen bei litec-computer bestellen, das wärn dann 35€... naja... besser so als nix. 

Meine Frage war allerdings, wie ich den Strom aus dem Panel rausbekomme ^^ gibts ein SATA-Strom zu SATA-Strom?

MfG


----------



## Michi26206 (13. April 2009)

Hi,

also meine Idee wäre das Stockschrauben oder ähnliches in den Boden "einzulassen" und darauf dann mit Flügelmuttern die Rollen zu befestigen. Allerdings wäre dan das Problem, da die Stockschrauben bei dmonierten Rollen frei liegen => du braüuchtest noch Holzwürfel oder auch etwas anderes um diese zu verdecken.

Ist mir so in den sinn gekommen. Evtl. gibts ja noch verbesserungsvorschläfe.


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

Ahhh! Ich verstehe  an sich keine schlechte Idee, wenn da nur nicht 2 Punkte wären: nur 1 cm Bodendicke, was man ja relativ leicht ändern könnte, und dass ich eig. keine Schrauben zur Befestigung nehmen wollte 
Momentan bin ich aber zufrieden so wie es ist, mal sehen, wenn mich nochmal die Langeweile überkommt oder vllt ein zweiter Con/Mod kommt.

MfG


----------



## Michi26206 (13. April 2009)

Ja, wie du bereits gesagt hast das mit der Bodendicke kann man ändern 
Das du kein Schrauben möchtest kann man irgendwie verstehen denn 4 Rollen a 4 Schrauben gibt 16 Mutter die man auf machen müsste. 

Naja ich werde auf jeden fall dein Projekt weiter verfolgen.


----------



## sNook (13. April 2009)

Hallo killer,
vielleich vermittelt dir dieses bild ein genaueres Bild^^ also du schliesst vorne die Platte an (nicht per eSATA, sondern per SATA und SATA Strom und ver bindest INTERN auch nochmal mit STROM und SATA.
Ich hätte hier sonst auch noch glaub ich ne blende für hinten, an der eSATA dran ist 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2009)

Ich glaub du kannst mir nicht ganz folgen  
Ich meinte es eig. so, dass es doch kein Sata-Stromkabel mit beidseitigen Stromsteckern gibt... so wie das Panel nämlich von vorne aussieht kann man da nur so ein Kabel ranstecken, wie es hinten an die Platte kommt, kannst du mir folgen?
Ein SATA-Datenkabel hat zwei gleiche Seiten, das wär ja kein Problem  aber beim Stromkabel bleibt mir der Sinn verschlossen, das geht doch gar nicht, es sei denn, dass da ein Kabel mitgeliefert wird zum externen Anschluss einer SATA-Platte.

MfG


----------



## sNook (13. April 2009)

Achsooo  Sorry, hab ich wohl gepennt.
Ich werde mich drum kümmern^^ habe bisher nur dieses gefunden 

E: Ich habs   http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...funktion-Controllers-vorgestellt/Scythe/News/ und dann hier die mitgelieferten Kabel: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...enu=browser&image_id=847675&article_id=649551

Grüße


----------



## Pommes (14. April 2009)

WoW, das Kama Panel 2 ist durchaus n Blick wert. Wäre ideal für meine Zweitkiste.
1 Jahr isses hier jetzt offen


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2009)

Mein Fred hat Geburtstag 
Naja... eig. ja erst gegen 17:14 ^^

Mal sehen, was heut kommt...

MfG


----------



## sNook (14. April 2009)

Dann mal alles gute 
Und schenk ihm was schönes


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. April 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube ich versteh was Bloemi da gemalt hat^^
> 
> Also, der lüfter soll, wenn ich es richtig versteh, nicht direkt auf die Platte, sondern neben her pusten und damit eine indirekte Belüftung darstellen.
> 
> ...


 genau so sollte es sein
so hat man ne indirekte kühlung für die platte und bläst warme luft ausm case

gut kombiniert mister watsoN

EDITHE: allsu gute fredilein


----------



## sNook (17. April 2009)

Wann gehts denn weiter *ungeduldig am großen Zeh knabbern*^^

GoGoGo  Ich will die bilder sehen


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2009)

Sorry, aber ich hab die letzten Tage hauptsächlich dafür genutzt das zu tun, was ich wochenlang nicht konnte: Ich hab gezockt 

Ich versuch morgen mal Bilder zu machen, viel gibts atm eh nicht zu sehen  

MfG


----------



## sNook (22. April 2009)

Wann geht es weiteeeeer ??


----------



## killer89 (22. April 2009)

Sorry, dauert noch.... wie gesagt, meine Eltern haben demnächst Silberhochzeit und die Planungen gehen nunmal vor... bzw. auch Ordnung zu schaffen und nicht erst Unordnung, ach ja: zur Arbeit muss ich ja gelegentlich auch noch 

Hoffe ihr könnt euch noch ca. 2 Wochen gedulden, ihr seht ja, wenn hier mal n Update ist 

MfG


----------



## sNook (22. April 2009)

Nix da 

 Aber ich wünsche mal alles gute, deinen Eltern gegenüber 
Und mach wie du denkst, es muss ja vernüftig alles werden 

Grüße


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

2WOCHEN!!! Willst du uns killen?
aber, wehe, dann geht es nicht wenigstens mit schönen Updates weiter, dann reiß ich euch die Ampel im Dorf aus Scherz

dann arbeite mal schön.


----------



## killer89 (23. April 2009)

Ja... Wortwitz mit dem Killen 
Hab grad auch mal geschaut und ich finde auch meine schwarzen Kabelbinder grad mal nich... werd ich wohl auch einkaufen müssen  
Naja... sorry Leute, aber is doch n ziemlicher Aufwand mit der Hochzeit... dabei bin ich doch nur der Sohn 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> *Ja... Wortwitz mit dem Killen *
> Hab grad auch mal geschaut und ich finde auch meine schwarzen Kabelbinder grad mal nich... werd ich wohl auch einkaufen müssen
> Naja... sorry Leute, aber is doch n ziemlicher Aufwand mit der Hochzeit... dabei bin ich doch nur der Sohn
> 
> MfG


Das sollte es nicht sein
Ich hatte kaum stress, als meine eltern silberhochzeit gefeiert haben


----------



## killer89 (30. April 2009)

Hi Leute, heut gibts mal n kleines Update, nicht weil ich dazu gekommen bin die Kabel mal richtig zu verlegen oder vorne ein neues Teil einzubauen, aber ein neues Teil kommt nun in den Sockel (bzw. ist gekommen )
Also da kommt man ohne was zu ahnen nach Hause und was liegt da im Zimmer?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mindfactory?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann doch nur...!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja, er ist es!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein neuer *Phenom II X4 955 BE*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Weitere Bilder im Anhang  ach ja und hier nochmal ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand (ohne CPU-Kühler)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

P.S.: Leider kämpfe ich noch mit dem Start der CPU... auf meinem Board wird die ganze Grütze nur mit 1600/800/800/800 gestartet  
        3200 Mhz mit Overdrive sind allerdings kein Problem...


----------



## sNook (1. Mai 2009)

Chic chic 

Ich wünsche dir dann mal viel spass 
Eine Frage hab ich aber: 
Was ist diesses Gerät womit du die CPU gehalten hast?

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (1. Mai 2009)

Nennt sich "Helping Hands" oder "dritte Hand" kann man z.B. bei Caseking bestellen (so wie meiner). 
Das Teil sieht cool aus ne? ^^
Ist zum Löten gedacht, weil man ja eig. immer mind. drei Hände braucht und nicht zitterfrei ist 

MfG


----------



## sNook (1. Mai 2009)

Ist ein wirklich geiles teil


----------



## mjay (2. Mai 2009)

aber sieht schon geil aus dein holzcase obwohl ich nicht so fan bin von holz gehäusen 

den 955er hab ich auch vor ner woche bekommen  wie weihnachten
nächste woche müssten mein sleeves kommen,mainboard und netzteil dann kanns losgehen


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2009)

Danke ^^ ich seh das mal als doppeltes Lob, wenn du Holz-Gehäuse nicht so gern magst  

Atm hab ich leider arge Probleme mitm dem 955er... wird irgendwie nicht richtig erkannt, trotz aktuellem BIOS und der Unterstützung laut Gigabyte... hmm... 

Naja... damit muss ich mich dann auch noch beschäftigen, aber wohl erst unter der Woche... genauso wie mit den letzten Kabeln, heute ist Silberhochzeit angesagt 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Mai 2009)

Sehr schick
Schön, dass es nun mal wieder was neues gibt
Das Case sieht echt schon aus


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2009)

*Bloemfontein ein Tuch reich*
Joa ^^ kann sich sehen lassen, aber mich störts in der Front und im Heck, dass ich da keine Blenden hab 
Die sollen bei litec-computer ma endlich fertig werden... 

Kabel verstauen muss ich auch noch... zum Glück schaut da ja so gut wie nie einer rein  

MfG


----------



## sNook (2. Mai 2009)

HeyHo,

ich war immer ehrlich zu dir 
Und ich will es auch jetzt sein 

Wenn ich mir dein Bild vom Case angucke, sehe ich noch viel Arbeit^^
-Wieso ist der/die/das MB Tray noch weiß?^^
-Die schrauben der Lüfter könntest du noch kürzen
-Das Schwarz sagt dir schon zu wie es ist? Ich finde das iwie unschön^^
-Das Holz scheint mir oben auch ein wenig demoliert zu sein?

Naja also alles nur so sone kleinigkeiten aber das muss auch gemacht werden 
Und ist ja alles nur, damit du es vill noch schöner machst, denn bisher gefällt es auch mir sehr gut  
Und du sagst dann ja noch selbst, das man es von innen ja nicht unbedingt sehen muss. Aber zu einem richtig geilen Case muss halt alles stimmen 

Grüße und feier noch schön


----------



## killer89 (3. Mai 2009)

Boah.... bin ich fertig XD
Bis heut morgen halb vier fast nur gestanden... und nachher auch noch Fußball... na holla...

Ja hmm... ich bin soweit eig. mit der Farbe zufrieden, das wirkt a) aufm Bild etwas anders und b) is schon wieder Staub drauf... die Kleinigkeiten so wie Schrauben etc. kürze ich noch, wenn ich mir noch für hinten Mesh-Blenden gebastelt ab... die gibts in 60mm leider net zu kaufen..

Der Mainboard-Träger ist in weiß lackiert, ich fands ganz passend auch als Kontrast ^^ ursprünglich wars mit Fenster gedacht, aber dann hätt ich nich mehr drauf sitzen können... hmm und demoliert würd ich nich grad sagen, also zum Holz, ich mach da mal bei Gelegenheit n paar Bilder, wenn ich da wieder bei geh.

 Wo genau meinste denn eig.?

Jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Abonnements durchlesen/ab"arbeiten" und vor allem noch Bilder sichten von gestern Abend/heut Nacht... >200 Bilder.. oO

MfG


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2009)

Soo Leute, nicht das ihr glaubt, ich hätte euch vergessen oder so, aber ich muss mich entschuldigen, war zwar hier im Forum aktiv, aber auch nur auf Sparflamme... musste einige Arbeiten in der Schule schreiben und in der Zwischenzeit auch noch Bilder wiederherstellen, weil sich mein Vista verabschiedet hatte... online war ich über meinen XP-Rechner, den ich natürlich auch noch neu aufsetzen musste 

Ich versuch mal bis heut Abend noch ein Bild des aktuellen Standes zu posten, aber bitte nicht böse sein, wenns nicht klappen sollte 

MfG


----------



## sNook (17. Mai 2009)

Alles klar *freu*


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2009)

Sooo, kleines Bilderupdate  aber nur drei Bilder, weil ich mich heute Nachmittag neben dem Verdauen von riesigen Massen von Essen auch noch um mein Media-Center gekümmert hab, also alles schön einstellen und mal probeschauen 

Ich muss wohl nochmal n bissl an den Einstellungen meiner Cam feilen, damit Bilder im dunklen besser wirken, die Lüfter wirken irgendwie orange....

Um das Ganze jetzt so weit wie möglich fertigzustellen hab ich mir heute bei Caseking bestellt:

4 x Alumino-Filter 120mm-black
Filterkassette 60x60mm
Zalman ZM-MFC2 Lüfter-Controller
2 x Sharkoon Rapid-Case USB/eSATA to SATA - black
Scythe Kama Thermo Wireless - black
Revoltec Cardreader 52 in 1
AC Ryan Pro Cables eSATA - Kit

Die Filter, da das Silber doch ein bisschen unpassend ist und ich keine Alumino-Teile in 60x60mm bekomme, mache das wohl nochmal aus Mesh.
Der Lüfter-Controller, da ich mich für eine "richtige" eSATA-Lösung aus Blende und passendem Rahmen entschieden hab und ansonsten noch Blenden für USB und Co. in petto hab, die ggf. auch vorne eingebaut werden sollen, Löcher würden dann gebohrt 

Thermometer und Cardreader um Hotspots zu finden bzw. um unabhängig zu sein von eingebauten Cardreadern  

MfG


----------



## sNook (17. Mai 2009)

Das wirkt doch schonmal sehr fett 
Nice nice 

Die RapidCases kommen aber als externe ran oder als interne??

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (18. Mai 2009)

Sind externe Gehäuse, die ich dann per eSATA anschließen will.
Eig. wollt ich ja "richtiges" SATA draußen haben, daher die eingeschränkte Wahl mit den Cardreader/Lüftercontroller-Teilen... so hätte ich Festplatten einfach und schnell außen angeschlossen, aber per eSATA sollte das genauso gut gehen 

Die Cases haben bei HW-Luxx immerhin den P/L-Award bekommen 

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (18. Mai 2009)

Sieht garnicht so schlecht aus, und das Rot vermittelt einem "Dir mach ich feuer unterm Hintern" 
Wenn du dann die Kabel sortiert hast sieht das bestimmt richtig gut aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Mai 2009)

Durch das rot der Lüfter entsteht ein schöner Kontrast. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (18. Mai 2009)

Danke ^^ klar, wenn ich die Kabel sortiert hab  atm siehts hauptsächlich so wild aus wegen der Datensicherung ^^ und dann hatte ich nicht wirklich Lust jetzt alles genau zu verlegen, um dann nachher wieder alles auseinander zu nehmen wegen der Lüftersteuerung 

Ich hatte mir das eigentlich genauso vorgestellt, wie es jetzt ist, mal abgesehen von der Zugänglichkeit der Festplatte/Laufwerke, vllt überleg ich mir da noch was anderes. 

Außerdem gefällt mir das Silber der Lüfterfilter nich so, also mach ich die nu in schwarz 

So stay tuned, heute wird jedenfalls nix mehr passieren, da ich erst um etwa 19 Uhr zu Hause bin 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2009)

Das sieht einfach verdammt geil aus Sehr gute Arbeit
Kommt nur mir dass so vor, oder ist der rechte Lüfter im ersten pic kräftiger?


----------



## sNook (18. Mai 2009)

@Bloemi:
Das kommt nicht nur dir so vor 
Aber das kommt, weil, wie du siehst , links die Sonneneinstrahlung ist und rechts nicht 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (23. Mai 2009)

Richtig, alles eine Sache der Sonne , wenn alles so weit fertig ist, wie ich mir das wünsche und ich ne richtige Peilung von meiner Cam hab, dann gibts auch mal Bilder bei tiefster Nacht 

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Grund meines Posts: 
*Es gibt Bilder!!!*
Das Caseking-Paket: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 
das Übliche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die Lüfter-Steuerung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mein tolles Thermometer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und noch mehr, ich denke man kann zumindest erahnen was dort ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Rest lasse ich einfach mal die Bilder im Anhang sprechen 
Man beachte die Anleitung und die Beschreibung USB und eSATA-Kabel anzuschließen... 
Bei eSATA hab ich schon doof geschaut, bis ich dann gelesen hab, dass man den Gerätemanager mal aktualisieren soll... schwupps, da ist die Platte!

MfG​


----------



## killer89 (23. Mai 2009)

Und noch mehr Bilder  weitere Bilder folgen, wenn mein Akku wieder voll ist 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2009)

Juhu, das erwartete Update
Nette Lieferung

Auf dem letzten BIld im ersten Post sieht ads SHarkoon Teil voll edel aus


----------



## killer89 (23. Mai 2009)

Tja, gut in Szene gesetzt, würd ich mal sagen 

Was aber n bissl doof ist und was man zum Glück nicht so sieht, ist diese Anfälligkeit auf z.B. Fingernägel, die weißen Spuren sieht man sehr gut darauf... silber wäre nicht so anfällig gewesen, allerdings ist dort die Front auch in schwarz, was nicht so toll aussieht ^^
Im Anhang findet ihr noch die letzten Bilder zur Lüftersteuerung 

MfG

P.S.: Fragen dürfen gerne gestellt werden


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Mai 2009)

WAS? braucht die ZALMAN-Lüftersteuerung wirklich ein extra NT?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal net. Die bekommt Ihren Strom durch einen 4 Pin Molex stecker.
Das Netzteil ist bestimmt für was anderes gedacht. Denke Ich mal.


----------



## killer89 (24. Mai 2009)

Nein, die Steuerung braucht kein extra NT 

Die Steuerung bietet die Möglichkeit den aktuellen Stromverbrauch anzuzeigen dafür dieser große Klotz 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2009)

Na das nenne ich mal eine geile Lüftersteuerung^^
Kann die vllt. noch Eis machen?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Denk ich nicht, die kann ehr heiss machen, wenn man sieh runterschraubt.


----------



## klefreak (28. Mai 2009)

weiterarbeiten !!
die "Verbrauchsmessung " der Steuerung klingt interessant !!

mfg Klemens


----------



## killer89 (28. Mai 2009)

Danke, aber sorry ich bin recht zurückhaltend mit Prognosen, dass ich das schaffe dieses WE weiterzumachen 
Dieses WE istn 18 Geburtstag angesagt und Pfinsten in Appel 

MfG


----------



## sNook (4. Juni 2009)

Das WE ist lange um *mecker*

Was ist der stand der dinge??


----------



## killer89 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich sagte ja oben: am letzten WE war Geburtstag und Pfingsten in Appel ^^ in Appel war ich lange... zu lange, hab Montag nur gechillt 
Will mal sehen am kommenden WE, welches morgen ja beginnt will ich mich da wohl auch ransetzen, aber Berufsschule geht erstmal vor 

Stand der Dinge ist daher noch der von letzter Woche  
Suche ohnehin grad n Notebook mit 15,4" mit allem Drum und Dran für 800-1300€ (nach unten gern gesehen) aber da wart ich wohl doch noch n bissl.

So stay tuned 

MfG


----------



## sNook (4. Juni 2009)

Hätte eins von Dell für dich ^^ für ca. 400€ - Dualcore - 2GB RAM - son schnick schnack^^

Aber ich stay tuned, dann


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

Juhu, heute beginnt das wochenende
Guck doch mal bei One, die sollen ja auch gute Notebooks haben
*Freu* heute oder morgen gehts weiter
natürlich mit bildern*bildsucht-entzugserscheinungen*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. Juni 2009)

IGITT! 'One' ist ja wohl der letzte Dreck! 
Da greif lieber zu Asus oder so


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> IGITT! 'One' ist ja wohl der letzte Dreck!
> Da greif lieber zu Asus oder so
> 
> 
> ...


SOllen, laut Sesfontain dessen vater hat eins. klar, wenns geht imer nen gamernotebook von asus.
hey, killerbienchen, wir haben WE
Alos Update+duck und weg*


----------



## killer89 (16. Juni 2009)

Soooooorrrryyyy Leute... wie ihr sicher mitbekommen habt ist hier kein Update zu finden... ihr wisst ja... 1. kommt es immer anders und 2. als man denkt... hatte hier aufgrund des guten Wetters an den Wochenenden keine Zeit mich an den Rechner zu machen... immer 2 Tage WE = 2 Tage Fußball und nebenher halt auch noch Berufsschule... 

Um nicht zu viel zu versprechen: Bis zum 29.06. wirds leider nix mehr... Schützenfest und Referat/Arbeiten stehen noch an... da muss der PC funktionieren und nicht verbastelt sein bzw. zeitlich passts eben auch nicht...

Hoffe ihr könnt damit leben, tut mir echt tierisch leid, aber ihr geht ja auch gerne mal vor die Haustür ^^

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn vor der Haustür?! ich kenne nur diesen Blick aus der Klappe durch die ich immer das Essen bekomme^^

Es hetzt ja niemand. (keine Gnade dem der jetzt hetzt!)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2009)

ooohh, mach mal hinne^^

nein, ich kann warten. zwar nicht mehrere mkonate, aber schule geht vor. und da braucht man halt nen funktionstüchtigen PC.

ach, ab donnerstag schon viel über die ampel gehen, hurricane


----------



## SolidBadBoy (17. Juni 2009)

geile idee!!! ein pc im hocker! im winter ist das ding eine super arschheizung

mach weiter so im winter will ich das du mal dann probesitzen machst


----------



## killer89 (17. Juni 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ooohh, mach mal hinne^^
> 
> nein, ich kann warten. zwar nicht mehrere mkonate, aber schule geht vor. und da braucht man halt nen funktionstüchtigen PC.
> 
> ach, ab donnerstag schon viel über die ampel gehen, hurricane


Danke für dein Verständnis 
Willst vorbei kommen? Dann wechseln wir uns ab  allerdings fahren viele schon morgen und Freitag, während ich halt in der Schule bzw. auf Arbeit bin ^^



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> geile idee!!! ein pc im hocker! im winter ist das ding eine super arschheizung
> 
> mach weiter so im winter will ich das du mal dann probesitzen machst


Danke  aber ich finds schon amüsant, dass so viele denken, dass mir das Ding unterm Hintern Feuer macht  ganz im Gegenteil: das Holz ist verdammt kalt... ich überleg mir da n Kissen für machen zu lassen, dann fällts kaum noch auf ^^
Der Deckel ist ca. 1cm dick, der isoliert schon ganz gut, mir wurd bisher nicht warm drauf, aber ihr bekommt eure Bilder.

MfG


----------



## killer89 (1. Juli 2009)

Soooo, Leute, wie ihr wisst kommt es 1. immer anders und 2. als man denkt... 

Ihr könnt euch sicher denken, dass es unvorhergesehene Probleme gab.

1. das super gute Wetter, was macht der killer89? Genau, er geht raus, Sonne, Fußball, Baden 
2. die letzte Arbeit/Test, dafür wird dann in den Abendstunden gepaukt, man will ja noch einmal ne gute Note haben, dieses Schuljahr (wow, schon vorbei, bald gibts mehr Gehalt  )
*3. eine kaputte HDD, die mir irgendwann in den letzten Tagen den Dienst vermutlich schon verweigert hat und nun (vermutlich) ganz kaputt ist  hoffentlich find ich noch die Rechnung*

Ihr seht also: viel los an der Front... ich werd mir wohl am WE 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 mit je 500GB kaufen, was denkt ihr?

Hoffe, ihr könnt euch noch gedulden, aber ihr geht ja sicher auch mal raus 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juli 2009)

Raid?


----------



## killer89 (1. Juli 2009)

Zum Beispiel ^^ Raid 1 oder einfach eine Platte, die ich nach der Win-Installation samt aller Programme irgendwo in einen Safe schließe 

Was haltet ihr den von den Platten allgemein? Die Leistung soll ja fast an die Raptor kommen

*BTW: 3000. Post *

MfG


----------



## N1lle (1. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

jap, die ist verdammt fix. werd mir nexte woche auch eine bestellen und kostet vor allem nur ein bruchteil von ner raptor


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ^^ Raid 1 oder einfach eine Platte, die ich nach der Win-Installation samt aller Programme irgendwo in einen Safe schließe
> 
> Was haltet ihr den von den Platten allgemein? Die Leistung soll ja fast an die Raptor kommen
> 
> ...


Laut den PCGH-Werten ja
du hast erst 2990 Posts


----------



## killer89 (25. Juli 2009)

Sooooo, was lange währt, wird endlich gut ^^

Mein Cardreader hat sich nun endlich wieder angefunden (wider erwarten bei nem Kumpel, hatte das Ding auf ner LAN vergessen )

Naja... heut morgen flugs die Bilder bearbeitet und jetzt dürft ihr die auch sehen 

Zuallererst der "neue" Festplattenrahmen, diejenigen, die hier immer mitgelesen haben, kennen ihn noch aus der Revision 1, nur ist er nun (diletantisch) lackiert. Zum Glück sieht man das nicht so auf den Bildern und auch nur, wenn man dichter dran is ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann nochmal der Kabelsalat vor dem Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hinter dem Laufwerkskäfig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mal die Front im Tageslicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbe Situation, nur im Betrieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt nochmal drei Bilder von der Lüftersteuerung, wie man sieht, ist die Ablesbarkeit nicht gerade super... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur besseren Veranschaulichung auch nochmal von etwas weiter weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Links und eine Rechtsansicht mit ordentlich Kabelsalat hab ich natürlich auch noch für euch ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Heck gibts auch nochmal in seiner vollen "Pracht"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal zwei Bilder im Dunklen mit 1 Sekunde Belichtung und 30 Sekunden, beides wirklich bei voller Dunkelheit. Der Iso-Wert ließ sich beim zweiten Bild allerdings nicht einstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt noch ein Bild von der Seite, schräg unten, die Perspektive gefiel mir so, als ich auf meinem Bett lag 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte euch bitten die Unordnung (sofern man sie sieht) zu entschuldigen, aber wo gehobelt wird, fallen Spähne, die Tage poste ich auch nochmal n Bild, wie es ordentlich aussieht 

sNook soll ja auch noch sein Bild bekommen, wo ich auf dem Kasten sitze, allerdings kann sich das noch länger hinauszögern, ich will da noch n Kissen für haben 

MfG


----------



## sNook (25. Juli 2009)

Fett fett fett 
Wirklich sehr schön mit anzusehen 

Natürlich gibts immer n paar Ungereimtheiten, z.B. die Front, wo der Lack schon Kratzer hat^^
Oder das Kabelwirrwarr im PC^^
Nichtsdestotrotz, wirklich schön 

Und:


> sNook soll ja auch noch sein Bild bekommen, wo ich auf dem Kasten sitze, allerdings kann sich das noch länger hinauszögern, ich will da noch n Kissen für haben


Finde ich seeeehr löblich  
Und das Kissen - lässt du dir das (von Mutti^^) anfertigen oder wie schauts aus?

Grüße und Bewertung


----------



## killer89 (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm... ja... das Kabelwirrwarr... das lässt sich nicht ganz vermeiden, wenn man keine Möglichkeiten hat a) die Kabel abzunehmen und b) die irgendwo zu verstecken... da bei mir grundsätzlich alles in Bewegung ist und ich da schnell rankommen muss, wird sich daran auch nichts mehr ändern... besonders ungünstig find ich aber die Kabel für die Blenden hinten, weil die zu kurz sind um sie anständig zu verlegen oder anders zu steif... hmmm... naja... shit happens...

Ich bin allerdings so ganz zufrieden, da die Kabel den Luftstrom kaum behindern und man wie gesagt ja eig. nicht reinschauen soll  mein nächstes Projekt wird aber besonders das Kabelmanagement berücksichtigen  hab hier ja noch ein Case von Mayday21 stehen. 

Die Kratzer...  ja... die warn da leider schon drin, sind halt beim Verarbeiten aufgetreten und mir erst aufgefallen, als ich das lackiert hatte  die fallen aber kaum auf, nur wenn das Licht, so wie auf dem Bild von der Seite kommt. 

Das Kissen...   ja... da frag ich meinen Nachbarn, der ist Sattlermeister. Ich wollt gern ein cremefarbenes Kissen haben. Was denkt ihr?

MfG


----------



## sNook (25. Juli 2009)

Nööööö ich würd das in Rot machen lassen 

Ansonsten ist, wie ich finde, vor allem auch die Front gelungen (ma von den angesprochenen Kratzer angesehen )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Juli 2009)

Das Thema "Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte" und "Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Gebüsch"....super Umgesetzt

Der Kratzer stört nicht wirklich....den sieht man doch kaum....

Das mit dem Display der Behältersteuerung ist ärgerlich...von Zahlman kann man eigentlich was anderes erwarten, als so ein Minderwertiges Display.....


Aber ein Compi im Hocker....habe ich wirklich noch nicht gesehen...

HUT AB !!!

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2009)

Kabelmanagement? *duck und wech*

Aber schöne Front (vorallem der Kratzer) *duck und noch mal wech*


Warum eig. eine halbe Diskokugel?


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hmm... ja... das Kabelwirrwarr... das lässt sich nicht ganz vermeiden, wenn man keine Möglichkeiten hat a) die Kabel abzunehmen und b) die irgendwo zu verstecken... da bei mir grundsätzlich alles in Bewegung ist und ich da schnell rankommen muss, wird sich daran auch nichts mehr ändern... besonders ungünstig find ich aber die Kabel für die Blenden hinten, weil die zu kurz sind um sie anständig zu verlegen oder anders zu steif... hmmm... naja... shit happens...
> 
> Ich bin allerdings so ganz zufrieden, da die Kabel den Luftstrom kaum behindern und man wie gesagt ja eig. nicht reinschauen soll  mein nächstes Projekt wird aber besonders das Kabelmanagement berücksichtigen  hab hier ja noch ein Case von Mayday21 stehen.
> 
> ...


Gut gelungen nur das mit den Kabel müssen wir nochmal üben. Ich glaube ich muss mal richtung rotenburg
ne, sehr schön gewordensabber:
Ich würde das kissen nicht in creme machen, eher grau


----------



## killer89 (26. Juli 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Nööööö ich würd das in Rot machen lassen
> 
> Ansonsten ist, wie ich finde, vor allem auch die Front gelungen (ma von den angesprochenen Kratzer angesehen )


Danke  also Rot ist der erste Vorschlag, wobei ich euch die Tage nochmal n Bild von meinem Zimmer zeigen muss und weshalb ich mir Creme oder Beige als Farbe gedacht hab 



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Thema "Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte" und "Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Gebüsch"....super Umgesetzt
> 
> Der Kratzer stört nicht wirklich....den sieht man doch kaum....
> 
> ...


Danke  sooo klein is der Hocker nu nich, ne WaKü könnt man mit etwas Geschick noch unterbringen  
Aber wirklich unglücklich ist das Display... hätt ich so auch nicht gedacht... man muss wirklich schon auf einer Ebene mit dem Display sein und am besten noch mind. 50 cm Abstand 
Die Idee an sich ist mir allerdings erst so in der Form gekommen, als Las_Bushus mir sein Case gezeigt hat  Danke also nochmal auch an ihn.
Bin ja mal gespannt, was du noch aus deiner Kiste machst  



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement? *duck und wech*
> 
> Aber schöne Front (vorallem der Kratzer) *duck und noch mal wech*
> 
> ...


Lauf ********, lauf  um mal eine äußerst bekannte Parodie aufzugreifen 
Kabelmanagement... vllt lass ich mir da noch was einfallen, aber die Kabel stören so ja nicht und nur weil ihr die Kabel hinter ner Seitenwand verstecken könnt... 
Hmm... ja, gut, die Kratzer... n bissl ärgerlich, aber wie gesagt, die Perspektive. Guckt euch mal das letzte Bild an, da sieht man nix 
Discokugel? Stirb Langrüssel  is doch nur rot ^^ die Anzeige ist eben durch die lange Belichtungszeit, die ich im übrigen nur auf 15, 30 und 60 Sekunden einstellen kann, so hell... . Is also nich so einfach... muss mir eh noch bei ausreichenden finanziellen Mitteln ne vernünftige Kamera kaufen, vorher allerdings n Laptop... und mal sehen... dauert also noch, muss nochmal mit meiner Cam üben. Mal sehen, was man rausbekommen kann. 

Ich will aber vllt die LEDs nochmal rauslöten oder neue ranlöten, die ich dann an- und abschalten kann.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Gut gelungen nur das mit den Kabel müssen wir nochmal üben. Ich glaube ich muss mal richtung rotenburg
> ne, sehr schön gewordensabber:
> Ich würde das kissen nicht in creme machen, eher grau


Ja, komm ruhig vorbei, du hast ja jetzt noch zwei Wochen frei und wenn ich dann abends von der Arbeit komme, dann is das alles schön und fertig 
Aber sorry... der zweite Vorschlag, Grau, der kann mich echt nicht überzeugen.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Danke  also Rot ist der erste Vorschlag, wobei ich euch die Tage nochmal n Bild von meinem Zimmer zeigen muss und weshalb ich mir Creme oder Beige als Farbe gedacht hab
> 
> 
> Danke  sooo klein is der Hocker nu nich, ne WaKü könnt man mit etwas Geschick noch unterbringen
> ...


Mit dem vorbeikommen wollte ich dir eigentlich ne tracht prügel androhen
aber ich mach das fürn bissl knete gerne, so 100€ die stunde. ich bin schließlich vom fach
ne, ich helfe dir da gerne, nur die zeit müsste man finden
mitm bike ist das glaube ich nen bissl weit


----------



## killer89 (27. Juli 2009)

Richtig, Zeit müsste man finden, ich lass ja auch nicht jeden an meinem Rechner pfuschen  also muss ne Aufsicht her ^^
Ich schätz mal, dass das so 25km sind, nimmst die Bahn und dann sinds nur noch 6km von meinem Bahnhof aus 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Richtig, Zeit müsste man finden, ich lass ja auch nicht jeden an meinem Rechner pfuschen  also muss ne Aufsicht her ^^
> Ich schätz mal, dass das so 25km sind, nimmst die Bahn und dann sinds nur noch 6km von meinem Bahnhof aus
> 
> MfG


Na toll, immernoch weit genug. weil ich eig. keinen bock hatte, nen radticket zu nehmen, di sind teuer
du fährts ab scheßel, oder?


----------



## killer89 (27. Juli 2009)

Nee, Lauenbrück, is billiger ^^ ich weiß ja nicht, was n Radticket kostet  hab ne Proficard ^^ und sonst kannste ja nach Feierabend mitkommen 

Aber sowas sollten wir lieber per PN abmachen 

Mal BTT: Wie biste eig. auf Grau gekommen!?

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juli 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nee, Lauenbrück, is billiger ^^ ich weiß ja nicht, was n Radticket kostet  hab ne Proficard ^^ und sonst kannste ja nach Feierabend mitkommen
> 
> Aber sowas sollten wir lieber per PN abmachen
> 
> ...


Ist wie schwarz eine nichtfarbe(meine kunstlehrerin hats der klasse lange genug eingetrichtert) und passt somit genau wie weiss perfekt dazu, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das zu schwarz fast alle farben passen.
aber creme kann ich mir irgendwie nicht richtig vorstellen.
haste nen stück stoff in dem creme da, das du mal nen foto machen könntest?


----------



## de_oli (29. Juli 2009)

ich finde das schon geil hol dir doch für das kissen so ne art sessel leder und arbeite das irgendwie drauf dh mit holzrahmen und dann hättest du vllt was bequemes .... aber ich glaub das passt nicht ins konzept


----------



## killer89 (5. August 2009)

Hoppala, die Antwort ganz verpennt XD 
@Bloemi: momentan leider nicht, ich denke aber an helles Creme bzw. Ahorn und danke für die Erklärung 
@de-oli: Jaaa... also Sesselleder is ganz gut, nur Holzrahmen kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen... also auch nich, wie du dir das vorstellst.

Ich überleg mir nochmal was zur Farbe... aber irgendwie häng ich an Creme... leider hab ich atm Abends überhaupt keine Lust mehr noch zu basteln... 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hoppala, die Antwort ganz verpennt XD
> @Bloemi: momentan leider nicht, ich denke aber an helles Creme bzw. Ahorn und danke für die Erklärung
> @de-oli: Jaaa... also Sesselleder is ganz gut, nur Holzrahmen kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so ganz vorstellen... also auch nich, wie du dir das vorstellst.
> 
> ...


wenn du so sehr für creme bist, machs doch ist ja dein projekt
das mit der lust kenn ich, ab morgen ist die wohl erstmal bist zum herbst fast komplett weg


----------



## killer89 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, ihr denkt nun bestimmt, dass das Projekt eingeschlafen ist, dem ist aber nicht so! Ich Hab in den letzten knapp 2(!) Jahren das Ding fast fertig bekommen, nur leider fast gar keine Zeit mich ums Forum zu kümmern... da sind viele Überstunden dran schuld und die akute Lustlosigkeit, da man sich dann ja auch mit anderen Dingen Abends beschäftigen will.  

Ich hoffe ich komme am Wochenende dazu aktuelle Bilder nachzureichen  

Bis dahin


MfG


----------



## killer89 (7. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

ihr wisst ja wie das ist... bei NobLorRos schläft mal wieder einer aufm Fernmodding-Knopf und schon findet man seine Bilder nicht wieder -.-

Leider habe ich nicht mehr alle Bilder gefunden, so dass ich euch mit den folgenden Bildern einen etwas aktuellen Eindruck von meinem Case zu geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nils durfte mir natürlich auch was liefern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Mindfactory auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat es MF nicht geschafft mich zufriedenstellend zu beliefern, so dass ich zur Zeit mehr über Amazon bestelle, bei MF waren die Lüfter lieferbar, dann wieder nicht, dann schon usw. so dass ich 10 Tage gewartet habe, bis ich endlich versorgt war... 

Von meinem Mainboardschlitten hab ich leider keine Fotos zur Hand, da muss ich noch nachlegen. Alles in Allem ist das Case mittlerweile soweit fertig - Sleeve ist noch in Arbeit, allerdings bin ich grad arbeitstechnisch sehr eingebunden, so dass ich nicht einmal mein Zimmer aufgeräumt bekomme. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch mal einen neuen Eindruck verschaffen und gebe mir alle Mühe euch nicht wieder so lange warten zu lassen.

MfG


----------

